# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  نقد وبرسی برنامه ریزی هفتگی

## Zero_Horizon

توی این تاپیک قرار نیست برای افراد برنامه ی شخصی بنویسیم
قراره هرکس خواست ، برنامه هفتگی خودش رو قرار بده و افرادی که نظر یا نقد وبرسی ای دارن ارائه بدن.
بچه های رتبه برتر هم اگه خواستن بیان و نمونه برنامه هفتگی شون رو قرار بدن...(ماشالله انقدر رتبه برترا به انجمن سرمیزنن که :Yahoo (15):  )
توجه شود از اونجایی که برنامه ی هرشخص طبق شرایط و نقاط ضعف وقوت خودش هست پس نمیشه 100 دردصد الگو قرارش داد

هدف دیدن برنامه های متنوع و ایده گرفتن هست نه تحمیل یا تخریب
*این روهم بدونین ، برنامه ی خوب تاوقتی بهش عمل نشه بدرد لای جرز دیوارم نمیخوره ... اون شخصی که برنامه ی بدی هم داره اما بهش عمل میکنه خیلی موفق تر از کسی میشه که برنامه ی عالی ای داره اما بهش متعهد نیست
*

میدونم از این تاپیک استقبال نخواهد شد ولی زدم دیگه ....  چه میشه کرد   :Yahoo (35): 





@*Hamid1066wrr@
@*Wonderland@
@M.Faraz.Abr@
@Saeed79*@*
*@*king of konkur@
@SiiiiiiNA@ @Colonius@ @ArthurMorgan@ @BRUH@
@Erfan_brian@*DrAsad@*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*خودم اگه بخوام یه برنامه از اونچیزی که برای کنکور99 داشتم قرار بدم
میانگین برنامه هام همچین چیزی بود ( میگم میانگین چون توی بازه های زمانی مختلف از سال یسری تغییرات کم وزیاد توی برنامه ایجاد میکردم)
*

----------


## amir1376

اتفاقا ایده خیلی خوبیه 
اما به شرطی که همکاری بشه

واسه اونایی که توی برنامه ریختن مشکل دارن یا خیلی وسواس گونه رفتار میکنن مناسبه

----------


## amir1376

> *خودم اگه بخوام یه برنامه از اونچیزی که برای کنکور99 داشتم قرار بدم
> میانگین برنامه هام همچین چیزی بود ( میگم میانگین چون توی بازه های زمانی مختلف از سال یسری تغییرات کم وزیاد توی برنامه ایجاد میکردم)
> *


جالب بود 

با اینکه من توی برنامه ریزی خودمو خیلی خوب و بی نقص میدونم ولی همین الان از برنامت یه ایده برا خودم گرفتم 

تاپیک مفیدی خواهد شد  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *خودم اگه بخوام یه برنامه از اونچیزی که برای کنکور99 داشتم قرار بدم
> میانگین برنامه هام همچین چیزی بود ( میگم میانگین چون توی بازه های زمانی مختلف از سال یسری تغییرات کم وزیاد توی برنامه ایجاد میکردم)
> *


توضیحات :

اون 120 دقیقه ی اول که میبینید برای ضعف هام قرار دادم.... من عادت داشتم صبح خیلی زود بیدار میشدم و یازدهی ام توی صبح بالا بود ، استارت برنامه ام رو با ضعف های اصلیم طبق تحلیل های آزمون های قبلیم انجام میدادم .... مثلا من توی ادبیات و ریاضی ضعف زیادی داشتم ، یه مدت این 120 دقیقه اول رو برای ادبیات و ریاضی مصرف میکردم ..... بعد از رفع اشکال مباحث مربوط به ریاضی و ادبیات ، اون باکس 120 دقیقه ای داده میشد به یک مبحث یا درس دیگه که نقطه ی ضعفم بود

ناگفته نماند که این 120 دقیقه جوری رفع اشکال انجام میشد که تاثیرش ماندگار باشه

توی تایمی که بازدهیم آمپر میچسبوند همیشه وحشیانه فشار میاوردم .....

----------


## indomitable

*رتبه برتر ریاضی پیدا بشه خواهانیم*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *رتبه برتر ریاضی پیدا بشه خواهانیم*


*Paxton@
**mamad.hny@*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*مثل همیشه
تاپیکای داستان دار شلوغ پلوغ ، ولی تاپیک درسی پشه بال نمیزنه  
منو بگو میخواستم برنامه دوران عید و جمع بندیم روهم قرار بدم ولی بی خیالش *  :Yahoo (21): 
*زرشک*  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## amir1376

> *مثل همیشه
> تاپیکای داستان دار شلوغ پلوغ ، ولی تاپیک درسی پشه بال نمیزنه  
> منو بگو میخواستم برنامه دوران عید و جمع بندیم روهم قرار بدم ولی بی خیالش * 
> *زرشک*


همینو بگو
تو تاپیک بغلی یه اظهار نطرات و پیشنهادات عجیبی به اون بنده خدا راجب ازدواج و تحصیل داده بودن که مغزم سوت کشید  :Yahoo (21):  !!!! از اون تاپیک بوی خامی عجیبی بلند میشه

----------


## granger

> *مثل همیشه
> تاپیکای داستان دار شلوغ پلوغ ، ولی تاپیک درسی پشه بال نمیزنه  
> منو بگو میخواستم برنامه دوران عید و جمع بندیم روهم قرار بدم ولی بی خیالش * 
> *زرشک*


لطفاً برنامه دوران جمع بندی تون رو قرار بدین

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Infinite_Delusion


توضیحات :

اون 120 دقیقه ی اول که میبینید برای ضعف هام قرار دادم.... من عادت داشتم صبح خیلی زود بیدار میشدم و یازدهی ام توی صبح بالا بود ، استارت برنامه ام رو با ضعف های اصلیم طبق تحلیل های آزمون های قبلیم انجام میدادم .... مثلا من توی ادبیات و ریاضی ضعف زیادی داشتم ، یه مدت این 120 دقیقه اول رو برای ادبیات و ریاضی مصرف میکردم ..... بعد از رفع اشکال مباحث مربوط به ریاضی و ادبیات ، اون باکس 120 دقیقه ای داده میشد به یک مبحث یا درس دیگه که نقطه ی ضعفم بود

ناگفته نماند که این 120 دقیقه جوری رفع اشکال انجام میشد که تاثیرش ماندگار باشه

توی تایمی که بازدهیم آمپر میچسبوند همیشه وحشیانه فشار میاوردم ..... 


سلام مرسی بابت تاپیک،واقعا برنامه ریزی در عین ساده بودن از مشکلات بزرگ کنکوریا محسوب میشه.

من یه مشکل دارم که شاید مشکل خیلی از کنکوریا باشه: تعویض زود به زود برنامه
یه برنامه مینویسم یه هفته بعد دلم میخواد عوضش کنم و حس خوب اون برنامه فقط روز اول اجراشه.
این از کجا میاد؟چطوری باهاش مقابله کنیم؟*

----------


## Mahsa_frh

> *خودم اگه بخوام یه برنامه از اونچیزی که برای کنکور99 داشتم قرار بدم
> میانگین برنامه هام همچین چیزی بود ( میگم میانگین چون توی بازه های زمانی مختلف از سال یسری تغییرات کم وزیاد توی برنامه ایجاد میکردم)
> *


بزرگ ترین مشکل من برا تعیین حجم برنامه ی هر روزه ، همیشه جمعه ها جوگیرانه سعی میکنم کل بودجه بندی ازمونو بگنجونم تو برنامه دوهفته اخرش هم همیشه نصف برنامه ازمون میمونه و به دلیل انگیزه کم چهارشنبه و پنجشنبه قبل ازمونو شل میگیرم ������

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *
> 
> سلام مرسی بابت تاپیک،واقعا برنامه ریزی در عین ساده بودن از مشکلات بزرگ کنکوریا محسوب میشه.
> 
> من یه مشکل دارم که شاید مشکل خیلی از کنکوریا باشه: تعویض زود به زود برنامه
> یه برنامه مینویسم یه هفته بعد دلم میخواد عوضش کنم و حس خوب اون برنامه فقط روز اول اجراشه.
> این از کجا میاد؟چطوری باهاش مقابله کنیم؟*


*
این کیس چندتا دلیل میتونه داشته باشه :*

_برنامه رو انقدر آرمانی نوشتی که توانایی اجراش رو نداری
_اهمال کاری ... اهمال کاری... اهمال کاری... اهمال کاری... اهمال کاری.................اهمال کاران هیچ وقت درکنکور نتیجه نخواهند گرفت......*لعنت بر اهمال کاری
*_داخل برنامه ات تعادل بین زمان های آزاد واستراحت با درس رو رعایت نکردی
_کمال گرایی لعنتی 
_قبلا عزت نفس خودت رو ازبین بردی و این وضعیت خودش یکی از نشانه هاشه  (*http://forum.konkur.in/thread75277.html*)




*(هدف تاپیک پرسش وپاسخ از بنده نیست ، هدف نقدوبرسی برنامه هاست)*

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Infinite_Delusion



این کیس چندتا دلیل میتونه داشته باشه :

_برنامه رو انقدر آرمانی نوشتی که توانایی اجراش رو نداری
_اهمال کاری ... اهمال کاری... اهمال کاری... اهمال کاری... اهمال کاری.................اهمال کاران هیچ وقت درکنکور نتیجه نخواهند گرفت......لعنت بر اهمال کاری
_داخل برنامه ات تعادل بین زمان های آزاد واستراحت با درس رو رعایت نکردی
_کمال گرایی لعنتی 
_قبلا عزت نفس خودت رو ازبین بردی و این وضعیت خودش یکی از نشانه هاشه  (http://forum.konkur.in/thread75277.html)




(هدف تاپیک پرسش وپاسخ از بنده نیست ، هدف نقدوبرسی برنامه هاست)



دوساعت رفتم تو فکر این کیه جواب داده بعد. دیدم همون محمد حسینی اسمتو عوض کردی
مرسی،استفاده میکنم حتما.
حجم درس هارو کم میکنم+تعداد مرور هارو زیادتر میکنم تا کم کاریا جبران بشن

ی خورده مسخرس ولی نمیدونم کمال گرایی یعنی چی:/
عزت نفسم مشکل نداره خوبه،ارمان گرایی و اهمال کاری رو قبول دارم*

----------


## granger

> *خودم اگه بخوام یه برنامه از اونچیزی که برای کنکور99 داشتم قرار بدم
> میانگین برنامه هام همچین چیزی بود ( میگم میانگین چون توی بازه های زمانی مختلف از سال یسری تغییرات کم وزیاد توی برنامه ایجاد میکردم)
> *


روزی ۹۰ دقیقه برای زیست کم نیست؟ راجع به کارهای مستمر دروس عمومی هم میشه توضیح بدین؟

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> روزی ۹۰ دقیقه برای زیست کم نیست؟ راجع به کارهای مستمر دروس عمومی هم میشه توضیح بدین؟


همونطور که در اولین پست تاپیک نوشتم ، برنامه ی هرشخص طبق نقاط قوت و ضعف خودش نوشته میشه
من چون برای 98 زیست رو زیاد خونده بودم و حاشیه نویسی و جزوه داشتم پس همون روزی 90 دقیقه مرور و تست کفایت میکرد ، هرچند بعضی اوقات اون 120 دقیقه ی اول به برخی مباحث زیست اختصاص داده میشد یا بعضی ایام ممکن بود تنوع درس ها کمتر و مرکز توجه برای دروس تغییر کنه

کارهای مستمر برای دروس عمومی ، منظور تمرین مهارت هایی توی دورس عمومی هستن که فقط با تکرار مستمر بدست میان ، مثل:
10 تست قرابت
10 تست ترجمه عربی
5 تست تحلیل صرفی
ریدینگ زبان
مرور لغت زبان
مرور آیه های دینی

----------


## Mohamad_R

برنامه من :  

اتمام دروس تا 10 تیر :Yahoo (15):

----------


## granger

> ...


تو سالی که پشت کنکور بودین چه اشتباهاتی داشتین که اگه برگردین عقب دیگه انجام‌شون نمیدین؟ و به نظرتون چه کارهای دیگه ای باید انجام می‌دادین تا نتیجه ی بهتری تو کنکور می گرفتید؟ میشه راجع به این ها هم توضیح بدین؟

----------


## DrDark13

من یه سوال داشتم...من همیشه عمومیا رو میزارم وقتی که اختصاصیا تموم شدن تا خیالم راحت شده باشه....و به همین منوال از بعد کنکور تا حالا عمومیا رو باز نکردم :Yahoo (13):  حتی پارسال هم اونقدرا عمومی نمیخوندم ولی با اینحال تقریبا عمومیام قویه 
.از طرفی میترسم اول عمومیا رو بخونم به اختصاصیا نرسم و جا بمونم از برنامه...قاعدتا باید برسم هم عمومیارو بخونم هم اختصاصی ولی نمیدونم جریان چیه تا میام به خودم شده 6 عصر و فقط دوتا اختصاصی خوندم... نمیدونم این تایما کجا میرن با اینکه مجازی هم ندارم.البته خواب ظهر هم یه مشکله که نمیدونم چطور رفعش کنم....

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Infinite_Delusion


توی این تاپیک قرار نیست برای افراد برنامه ی شخصی بنویسیم
قراره هرکس خواست ، برنامه هفتگی خودش رو قرار بده و افرادی که نظر یا نقد وبرسی ای دارن ارائه بدن.
بچه های رتبه برتر هم اگه خواستن بیان و نمونه برنامه هفتگی شون رو قرار بدن...(ماشالله انقدر رتبه برترا به انجمن سرمیزنن که )
توجه شود از اونجایی که برنامه ی هرشخص طبق شرایط و نقاط ضعف وقوت خودش هست پس نمیشه 100 دردصد الگو قرارش داد

هدف دیدن برنامه های متنوع و ایده گرفتن هست نه تحمیل یا تخریب
این روهم بدونین ، برنامه ی خوب تاوقتی بهش عمل نشه بدرد لای جرز دیوارم نمیخوره ... اون شخصی که برنامه ی بدی هم داره اما بهش عمل میکنه خیلی موفق تر از کسی میشه که برنامه ی عالی ای داره اما بهش متعهد نیست


میدونم از این تاپیک استقبال نخواهد شد ولی زدم دیگه ....  چه میشه کرد  





@Hamid1066wrr@
@Wonderland@
@M.Faraz.Abr@
@Saeed79@
@king of konkur@
@SiiiiiiNA@ @Colonius@ @ArthurMorgan@ @BRUH@
@Erfan_brian@DrAsad@





مرسی از تاپیک خوبتون
چه دقیق.برنامه های من اصلا این طوری نبود.به آنتروپی بالا عادت دارماین عکسا اجرا شده ی دو هفته خودمه.



پ ن:تحلیل آزمون به شنبه هفته بعد منتقل شده(جلوش نوشتم خسته ∞)
با  توجه به فراشناختی که از خودتون دارید با داشتن یک دورنما و نقشه ی کلی از  دوهفته تون می تونید در ابتدای هفته ی اول روز به روز و در ادامه سه جهار  روزی برنامه نویسی کنید
جمعه می نویسید هر درس و مبحثی قراره چند تست حل کنید.
با  توجه به خودشناختی از خودتون تعداد تست همراه با مطالعه و تحلیل رو در روز  شنبه می نویسید. بعد از پایان هر درس زمان و تعداد تست روز بعد تخمین  بزنید
مثلا می نویسیم شنبه 40 تست ریاضی تابع به همراه مطالعه،خب در  پایان مطلعه ریاضی میایم می بینیم مثلا 35 تا تست زدیم و شده 2.5 ساعت!  دیگه تا سه شنبه دوشنبه سرعت متوسطتون توی اون مبحث به دست میاد.و برای  ادامه برنامه ریزی دقیق تر میشید.
هر درسی هم استراتژی خودشو داره
کدوم درس کی تموم شه؟مرور نیمه یا مرور کلی؟هردرس چه طوری؟
دو تا درس رو با هم پیش ببریم یا یکی تموم شه بعد بعدی؟
از چه روزی مرور نهایی رو شروع کنیم؟
پنج شنبه قبل آزمون کدوم موارد رو باید بخونیم؟
اولویت با مروره یا تکمیل؟
چه کار کنیم تو جمع بندی آزمون حجم غ هامون کم شه؟یه راه حل واندرلندی

هدف گذاریمون رو کی انجام بدیم؟
زمان بندی و مدیریت آزمونمون رو دقیقا کی و بر چه اساسی انجام بدیم؟
و....
به زودی.پس از امتحانات تاپیک های که قبلا قولشون رو دادم میزنم 
*

----------


## _Aramesh_

> *خودم اگه بخوام یه برنامه از اونچیزی که برای کنکور99 داشتم قرار بدم
> میانگین برنامه هام همچین چیزی بود ( میگم میانگین چون توی بازه های زمانی مختلف از سال یسری تغییرات کم وزیاد توی برنامه ایجاد میکردم)
> *
> 
> 
> فایل پیوست 96430


برنامتون خیلی جالبه 
بعد توی این برنامه تقسیم بندی پایه ها به چه شکله؟چون من مشکلم با همین خوندن دوازدهم و یازدهم کنار هم هست وایعا مشکله
مثلا همین زیست یه روز درمیون دوازدهم و یازدهم میخوندید؟بعد مثلا این نود دقیقه رو فقط اختصاص میداید به خوندن و روز بعد تست زدن یا همزمان هم مبخوندید هم تست میزدید؟
ممنون میشم جواب بدید

----------


## _Aramesh_

من برنامه ام افتضاحه بخاطر اینکه حجم مطالب زیاده واقعا نمیدونم چجوری باید جمشوم کنم یه دنیا ممنون بابت این تایپک خوب .مشتافانه منتظر برنامه بقییه دوستان هستم

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> برنامتون خیلی جالبه 
> بعد توی این برنامه تقسیم بندی پایه ها به چه شکله؟چون من مشکلم با همین خوندن دوازدهم و یازدهم کنار هم هست وایعا مشکله
> مثلا همین زیست یه روز درمیون دوازدهم و یازدهم میخوندید؟بعد مثلا این نود دقیقه رو فقط اختصاص میداید به خوندن و روز بعد تست زدن یا همزمان هم مبخوندید هم تست میزدید؟
> ممنون میشم جواب بدید


بستگی داشت به اینکه از کدوم مباحث قرار بود توی آزمون بیاد
به نسبت سختی و سطح خودم توی اون پایه ، زمان رو تقسیم و پخش  میکردم
اگه دیگه خیلی حجیم میشد و توی 90 دقیقه نمیرسیدم ، یکی از دروس رو که توی آزمون مبحث سبکی داشت با زیست یه روز درمیونش میکردم ، هرروز میشد90 دقیقه ثابت و یه روز درمیون میشد 180 دقیقه

اگه قصدم یادگیری بود تعداد تست اون روز کمتر میشد ، ولی اگه قصد مرور یا تثبیت یا رفع اشکال داشتم تعداد تست رو بالا میبردم

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> تو سالی که پشت کنکور بودین چه اشتباهاتی داشتین که اگه برگردین عقب دیگه انجام‌شون نمیدین؟ و به نظرتون چه کارهای دیگه ای باید انجام می‌دادین تا نتیجه ی بهتری تو کنکور می گرفتید؟ میشه راجع به این ها هم توضیح بدین؟



فکر کنم جواب این سوال ها رو توی تاپیک مربوط به تجربیاتم بتونی پیدا کنی

----------


## Gladiolus

*ممنون تاپیک خوبیه

برنامه واقعا مهمه
من خودم اصلا به برنامم نمیرسیدم و ساعت مطالعم پایین بود
و خیلی هم خسته میشدم
تو همین انجمن یه کاربری بهم گفت شاید چون تنوع مطالعت پایینه اینجوره
یه مدت برنامم رو عوض کردم و روزی حداقل ۶ تا درس گذاشتم
و واقعا به من ساخت و درسا رو خ سریع تر جلو میبردم و بازده هم بیشتر شد 
در کل ببینید مدلتون چیه با اون پیش بیاید*

----------


## Alix_Sb

ببخشید ی سوالی داشتم
من از زمانی که میخونم متوجه شدم که ی مطلب چقد طول میکشه ، برای مثال وقتی وارد یک فصل جدید زیست میشم میدونم ک 4 صفه درسنامه خوندن و فهمیدنش میانگین یک ساعت طول میکشه و خب اون میشه تایم مطالعه زیستم برای اون روز 
وقتی هم ک اون گفتار تموم شد تستاشو میزنم 
یا مثلن برای شیمی من کتاب خیلی سبز دارم ک درسنامش توی پاسخنامس ، من 20 تست میزارم برای تایم شیمیم
ب نظرتون اینطوری خوبه ؟ و اینکه من دهمی ام  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mina_medicine

*جمعه اگه فراموش نکردم عکس برنامم رو میذارم ...
چون توضیح دادنش سخته*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> من یه سوال داشتم...من همیشه عمومیا رو میزارم وقتی که اختصاصیا تموم شدن تا خیالم راحت شده باشه....و به همین منوال از بعد کنکور تا حالا عمومیا رو باز نکردم حتی پارسال هم اونقدرا عمومی نمیخوندم ولی با اینحال تقریبا عمومیام قویه 
> .از طرفی میترسم اول عمومیا رو بخونم به اختصاصیا نرسم و جا بمونم از برنامه...قاعدتا باید برسم هم عمومیارو بخونم هم اختصاصی ولی نمیدونم جریان چیه تا میام به خودم شده 6 عصر و فقط دوتا اختصاصی خوندم... نمیدونم این تایما کجا میرن با اینکه مجازی هم ندارم.البته خواب ظهر هم یه مشکله که نمیدونم چطور رفعش کنم....


*استراحت های بین مطالعاتی رو چقدر قرار میدی ؟
با این مدل برنامه عمومی هارو توی کنکور پارسال هم خوب تونستی بزنی؟*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> ببخشید ی سوالی داشتم
> من از زمانی که میخونم متوجه شدم که ی مطلب چقد طول میکشه ، برای مثال وقتی وارد یک فصل جدید زیست میشم میدونم ک 4 صفه درسنامه خوندن و فهمیدنش میانگین یک ساعت طول میکشه و خب اون میشه تایم مطالعه زیستم برای اون روز 
> وقتی هم ک اون گفتار تموم شد تستاشو میزنم 
> یا مثلن برای شیمی من کتاب خیلی سبز دارم ک درسنامش توی پاسخنامس ، من 20 تست میزارم برای تایم شیمیم
> ب نظرتون اینطوری خوبه ؟ و اینکه من دهمی ام


*سعی کن بیش از حد درلحظه برنامه ریزی نکنی
حداقل برنامه هرروز رو شب قبل روی کاغذ بیار... کم کم که راه افتادی هرجمعه برنامه ی یک هفته ات رو بنویس

بعضی روزا درلحظه برنامه ریختن برای تنوع خوبه اما نباید اغلب روزا یا همیشه همچین حالتی باشه
*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *
> 
> مرسی از تاپیک خوبتون
> چه دقیق.برنامه های من اصلا این طوری نبود.به آنتروپی بالا عادت دارماین عکسا اجرا شده ی دو هفته خودمه.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


فک کردی فقط خودت دفتر برنامه ریزی داشتی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Joseph_

صرفا جهت به اشتراک گذاری نمونه برنامه 
پ.ن: برنامه ها برای من نیست
*رشته ریاضی:
*

*تجربی:
*

----------


## mohammad1381

برنامه من از 9 اسفند تا 1 فروردین:
روزانه:
زیست:3ساعت
فیزیک:33تست
شیمی:50تست
ریاضی:45تست
عربی:50تست
دینی و زبان و ادبیات:برای دینی فردا تصمیم میگیرم و زبان و ادبیات مطابق هفته های پیشین.

----------


## DrDark13

> *استراحت های بین مطالعاتی رو چقدر قرار میدی ؟
> با این مدل برنامه عمومی هارو توی کنکور پارسال هم خوب تونستی بزنی؟*


والا من استراحت مشخصی ندارم  هر وقت خسته شم کنم استراحت میکنم و گاهی میرم بیرون و دیگه برنمیگردم :Yahoo (76):  گاهی هم مثل ادم میخونم... مثل دوستان هم که میگن 25 دقیقه مطالعه پنج مین استراحت، درس نمیخونم ،اگه خسته بشم زود به زود stop میزنم و اگه گرم شده باشم چند ساعتم پشت هم میخونم...
دلیل بدون نظم بودن هم اینه که وسواس میگیرم و کلن میزنم تو حاشیه واسه همین کلن بیخیال شدم و چریکی میام جلو...

درصدای عمومیم هم اینطور بود حالا دیگه بد و خوبشو نمیدونم...
ادبیات 50 عربی 78 زبان 80 دینی 70   تازه پارسال تست عمومی اصلا نزدم یا خیلی کم میزدم و همش مال ازمون جامع ها بود که محشرن واسه عمومی...
نمیدونم چه مدلی باید عمومیا رو بخونم مثلا من از دهم میخواستم قرابت و ارایه هارو به طور مستمر شبی 15 تا بزنم ،منتهی هنوز که هنوزه انجام نشده حتی یک بار...
یا برای عربی چکار کنم یک روز فقط ترجمه بزنم روز بعد قواعد یا چی یا اصلا درس به درس بخونم یا موضوعی ،با توجه به اینکه کنکور سمت درس به درس داره پیش میره...
توی دینی هم ده دقیقه بعد فراموش میکنم نکات مشابه رو و ارزش هم نداره روزی دو ساعت بزارم واسش...
توی زبان تنها مشکلی ندارم چون بچگی کلاس رفتم وبا اینکه در حد همون cat و dog بود ،باعث شده بود حس مثبتی بهش داشته باشم و اعتماد به نفس یادگیریشو داشته باشم و بدون تست زیاد این درصدو بزنم....

----------


## ZAh_Akb

یکی راهنمایی میکنه چطور عکس آپلود کنم لطفا؟🙏

----------


## Hasann



----------


## ZAh_Akb

چرا اپلود فایل میزنم، عمل نمیکنه؟

----------


## ZAh_Akb

> 




ببخشید
چرا اپلود فایل میزنم/ عمل نمیکنه؟

----------


## Hasann

> ببخشید
> چرا اپلود فایل میزنم/ عمل نمیکنه؟


نمی دونم والا 
من اول چند بار انجام دادم بعد اپلود شد :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ZAh_Akb

بچه ها منم خیلی دوست داشتم که عکس برناممو بفرستم تا نظر شما عزیزان رو بدونم :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):  
اما متاسفانه موفق نشدم اپلود کنم. :Yahoo (117): 

برنامه ی من اینطوریه:
2ساعت زیست
1ساعت و 45 دقیقه شیمی
1ساعت و 45 دقیقه ریاضی
1ساعت و 45 دقیقه فیزیک
1ساعت و نیم عمومی1
1ساعت و نیم الی 2ساعت هم روتین روزانه( معمولا بجاش عمومی 2 میخونم یا هیچی نمیخونم درکل همه ی این روتین انجام نمیشه :Yahoo (114):  وگرنه تا الان ده بار لغات عربی و زبان و ادبیات رو دوره کرده بودم :Yahoo (19): )
پ.ن: منظورم از عمومی 1 و 2اینه که دوتا درس عمومی مختلف
( البته چندتا از برنامه هارو دیدم و ایده های جالبی گرفتم )

هدفمم اینه که قبل عید عمومی هارو ببندم :Yahoo (9):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

بچه ها ، علاوه بر قرار دادن برنامه
هرکس نظر و انتقادی نسبت به برنامه ها داره میتونه بگه
چه نقاط قوتش ،چه نقاط ضعف

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> والا من استراحت مشخصی ندارم  هر وقت خسته شم کنم استراحت میکنم و گاهی میرم بیرون و دیگه برنمیگردم گاهی هم مثل ادم میخونم... مثل دوستان هم که میگن 25 دقیقه مطالعه پنج مین استراحت، درس نمیخونم ،اگه خسته بشم زود به زود stop میزنم و اگه گرم شده باشم چند ساعتم پشت هم میخونم...
> دلیل بدون نظم بودن هم اینه که وسواس میگیرم و کلن میزنم تو حاشیه واسه همین کلن بیخیال شدم و چریکی میام جلو...
> 
> درصدای عمومیم هم اینطور بود حالا دیگه بد و خوبشو نمیدونم...
> ادبیات 50 عربی 78 زبان 80 دینی 70   تازه پارسال تست عمومی اصلا نزدم یا خیلی کم میزدم و همش مال ازمون جامع ها بود که محشرن واسه عمومی...
> نمیدونم چه مدلی باید عمومیا رو بخونم مثلا من از دهم میخواستم قرابت و ارایه هارو به طور مستمر شبی 15 تا بزنم ،منتهی هنوز که هنوزه انجام نشده حتی یک بار...
> یا برای عربی چکار کنم یک روز فقط ترجمه بزنم روز بعد قواعد یا چی یا اصلا درس به درس بخونم یا موضوعی ،با توجه به اینکه کنکور سمت درس به درس داره پیش میره...
> توی دینی هم ده دقیقه بعد فراموش میکنم نکات مشابه رو و ارزش هم نداره روزی دو ساعت بزارم واسش...
> توی زبان تنها مشکلی ندارم چون بچگی کلاس رفتم وبا اینکه در حد همون cat و dog بود ،باعث شده بود حس مثبتی بهش داشته باشم و اعتماد به نفس یادگیریشو داشته باشم و بدون تست زیاد این درصدو بزنم....


من رو یاد یکی از همکلاسی هام میندازی
درسش خوب بود ولی اصلن حال وحوصله ی اینکه یه مدت یه جا بشینه رو نداشت ، کلا اهل یه جا راکد بودن نبود
بخاطر همین نمیتونست به اندازه ی اون پتانسیلی که داره توی آزمون ها نتیجه بگیره
مخصوصا برای درسی مثل زیست که نیازمند استمرار و خوندن زیاده حوصله اش نمیکشید ولی درعوض توی دروس حلیاتی عالی بود
سال آخر توی کلاس اون به باهوش بودن و مخ بودن معروف بود و من فقط به تلاش زیاد و سخت کوش بودن معروف بودم

توی همون دوران ، همکلاسیم سعی کرد منظم تر و متمرکز تر درس بخونه و همین باعث شد پیشرفت کنه و توی کنکور ۹۸ رتبه اش حدود ۷۰۰ شد و دندون پزشکی زنجان قبول شد
منم که توی کنکور۹۸ رتبه ام سه هزار و هفتصد شد و موندم پشت کنکور


پس بهت هشدار میدم
منظم و برنامه ریزی شده تلاش کن
منظورم این نیست که ثانیه به ثانیه رو برنامه بریز ، همین که بازه های مطالعه ات مشخص باشه و بهش متعهد بمونی کافیه

سعی کن استراحت هات وسط درس خوندن نباشن ، وقتی داری درس میخونی تمرکز و حواست رو فقط غرق کارت کن نه اینکه نیم ساعت خوندی پاشی بری چنددقیقه دوربزنی بعدش بیای نیم ساعت دیگه بخونی
این حجم از بی نظمی آفته... چون بازدهی و کیفیت مطالعه ات رو با خاک یکسان میکنه

برای عمومی هاهم درصدای پارسالت خیلی خوبن ، اما عمومی ها رو نادیده نگیر ، اینکه اینجوری تلمبارشوم کنی برای یه روز یا یه ماه خاص ریسکش بالاست

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> برنامه من از 9 اسفند تا 1 فروردین:
> روزانه:
> زیست:3ساعت
> فیزیک:33تست
> شیمی:50تست
> ریاضی:45تست
> عربی:50تست
> دینی و زبان و ادبیات:برای دینی فردا تصمیم میگیرم و زبان و ادبیات مطابق هفته های پیشین.


فقط صرف نظر دادن و انتقاد از نظر خودم میگم

تعداد تست رو اینجوری مشخص نکن
چون تعداد تست یه چیز مطلق نیست
ممکنه یه مطلب رو تازه خونده باشیم یا مطلب زمان بر وسخت باشه پس طبیعیه که تعداد تست پایین بیاد تا با برسی دقیق تر زمان لازم برای عمیق شدن روی مطلب رو داشته باشیم
از اونور ممکنه یه مطلب رو به قصد مرور یا رفع اشکال میخوایم کار کنیم پس باید تعداد تست رو بالاتر و به روش خاص خودش انجام بدیم
تعداد تست هات رو به جای مطلق بودن منعطف کن (میتونی یه بازه درنظر بگیری)

من توی برنامه هام تعدادتست رو فقط یه جا مشخص میکردم اونم توی مجموع هفته بود..... به خودم میگفتم باید همه ی هفته ها حداقل ۱۲۰۰ تست رو بزنم ، حالا ممکن بود یه روز ۱۲۰ تا تست بزنم یه روز ۳۰۰ تا ولی همیشه مجموع هفتگی رو رعایت میکردم

از سطح عمومی هات بی خبرم ولی داری درحقشون اجحاف میکنی... توی این ماه های پایانی حواست به عمومی ها باشه

----------


## ZAh_Akb

> فقط صرف نظر دادن و انتقاد از نظر خودم میگم
> 
> تعداد تست رو اینجوری مشخص نکن
> چون تعداد تست یه چیز مطلق نیست
> ممکنه یه مطلب رو تازه خونده باشیم یا مطلب زمان بر وسخت باشه پس طبیعیه که تعداد تست پایین بیاد تا با برسی دقیق تر زمان لازم برای عمیق شدن روی مطلب رو داشته باشیم
> از اونور ممکنه یه مطلب رو به قصد مرور یا رفع اشکال میخوایم کار کنیم پس باید تعداد تست رو بالاتر و به روش خاص خودش انجام بدیم
> تعداد تست هات رو به جای مطلق بودن منعطف کن (میتونی یه بازه درنظر بگیری)
> 
> من توی برنامه هام تعدادتست رو فقط یه جا مشخص میکردم اونم توی مجموع هفته بود..... به خودم میگفتم باید همه ی هفته ها حداقل ۱۲۰۰ تست رو بزنم ، حالا ممکن بود یه روز ۱۲۰ تا تست بزنم یه روز ۳۰۰ تا ولی همیشه مجموع هفتگی رو رعایت میکردم
> ...




بعدش شما به عهدتون عمل میکردین و 1200 تست در هفته میزدین؟

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> بعدش شما به عهدتون عمل میکردین و 1200 تست در هفته میزدین؟


از هر ۱۰ هفته میشه گفت ۹ هفته اش رو آره
(منظور اون نوع درنظرگرفتن تعداد تست هست
نه اینکه بیایم بگیم همه باید هفته ای ۱۲۰۰ تا تست بزنن تا قبول بشن)

----------


## ZAh_Akb

> از هر ۱۰ هفته میشه گفت ۹ هفته اش رو آره
> (منظور اون نوع درنظرگرفتن تعداد تست هست
> نه اینکه بیایم بگیم همه باید هفته ای ۱۲۰۰ تا تست بزنن تا قبول بشن)


خیلی عالیه :Y (736): 
منم برای هفته پیشرو یه حداقل تست درنظرمیگیرم

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> بچه ها منم خیلی دوست داشتم که عکس برناممو بفرستم تا نظر شما عزیزان رو بدونم 
> اما متاسفانه موفق نشدم اپلود کنم.
> 
> برنامه ی من اینطوریه:
> 2ساعت زیست
> 1ساعت و 45 دقیقه شیمی
> 1ساعت و 45 دقیقه ریاضی
> 1ساعت و 45 دقیقه فیزیک
> 1ساعت و نیم عمومی1
> ...



این یک ساعت ونیم روتین روزانه رو که گذاشتی آخر برنامه و اجراش نمیکنی
چندتا پیشنهاد
اول اینکه سعی کن حجم روتین روزانه ات رو کمتر کنی ، همینجوریش هم آدم این بخش از برنامه رو انجام نمیده چه برسه به اینکه بالای یک ساعت باشه
درحد همون ۴۵ دقیقه یا فوقش یک ساعت قرار بده ... 

اگه آخرشب بودن روتین ها باعث میشه اهمال کاریت بیشتر بشه ، یا روتین هات رو درطول روز پخش کن یا اینکه میتونی صبح یکم زودتر بیدار بشی و استارت برنامه ات رو با انجام روتین ها بزنی

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> حالا که شما دارین باحوصله جواب میدین من یه چندتا سوال بپرسم
> 
> تو ماه اسفند حداقل ساعت مطالعه چقدر باشه؟
> تو فروردین که میخوام جمعندی کنم، بیشتر تست بزنم یا بخونم؟
> الویت اینجور تست زدن خوبه؟( سراسری- ازمون قلمچی- تالیفی)


شرمنده
هدف تاپیک پرسش وپاسخ سوالات مصاحبه مانند نیست.... هدف بحث و آنالیز برنامه هاست
من حرفام رو توی تاپیک مربوطه زدم ( http://forum.konkur.in/thread74152.html)

----------


## Nyr.mhn.93

> *خودم اگه بخوام یه برنامه از اونچیزی که برای کنکور99 داشتم قرار بدم
> میانگین برنامه هام همچین چیزی بود ( میگم میانگین چون توی بازه های زمانی مختلف از سال یسری تغییرات کم وزیاد توی برنامه ایجاد میکردم)
> *
> 
> 
> فایل پیوست 96430


 :Yahoo (35):  یعنی شما تایم میگرفتید که مثلا امروز زیست ۹۰ دقیقه باید ۹۰مین زیستو بخونم طبق بودجه ازمون حالا تا هر صفحه ای رسیدم و هر تعداد تستی که زدم ؟!

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*برنامه ی من ، برای اواخر اسفندماه سال گذشته* 








*
اهداف کوتاه مدت =  تمرکز روی ضعف های زیست وشیمی پایه + بالا بردن مجموع تست هفتگی + تکمیل جزوات مربوط به مباحث بودجه بندی آزمون بعدی
اهداف میان مدت = رسیدن به فراشناخت نسبت به دروس عمومی + تمرین استراتژی های برنامه ریزی شده برای دروس عمومی
*

----------


## Nyr.mhn.93

> یعنی شما تایم میگرفتید که مثلا امروز زیست ۹۰ دقیقه باید ۹۰مین زیستو بخونم طبق بودجه ازمون حالا تا هر صفحه ای رسیدم و هر تعداد تستی که زدم ؟!


جواب این سوالمو گرفتم تو تاپیک زرونامه.ممنون.

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> یعنی شما تایم میگرفتید که مثلا امروز زیست ۹۰ دقیقه باید ۹۰مین زیستو بخونم طبق بودجه ازمون حالا تا هر صفحه ای رسیدم و هر تعداد تستی که زدم ؟!


خیر
من هرجمعه ، برای هردرس داخل یک برگه روزای هفته رو مینوشتم و مشخص میکردم برای هرروز کدوم بخش و مبحث رو باید بخونم ... کدوم روزها برای فلان درس اولویت با تست هست و کدوم روزها اولویت قراره با مطالعه باشه.

کیفیت و مباحثی که باید برای هردرس در هرروز خونده بشن رو برای هرهفته روی دیوار اتاق میچسبوندم
مجموع تست های روزانه و هفتگی روهم از تابستون روی دیوار چسبونده بودم

----------


## granger

> *برنامه ی من ، برای اواخر اسفندماه سال گذشته* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ببخشید فراشناخت یعنی چی؟

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> ببخشید فراشناخت یعنی چی؟


http://forum.konkur.in/post1697854.html#post1697854

http://forum.konkur.in/post1697870.html#post1697870

----------


## ha.hg

> ببخشید فراشناخت یعنی چی؟


یعنی اینکه یادبگیری که چطور یاد بگیری  :Yahoo (21): 
تعریف خلاصه و کاملی که استادمون ترم قبل گفت.

----------


## _Aramesh_

خب منم با توجه به چیزایی که اینجا گفته شد متوجه شدم برنامه ای که برای خودم ریختم زیاد خوب نیست برای همین دوباره با تغییرات نوشتمش و دوست دارم برای محکم کاری اینجا هم بزارمش که اگه ایرادی داشت خوشحال میشم بهم بگین . همونطور که گفتم بزرگترین مشکل من تو برنامه نویسی پیش بردن دو پایه همزمان باهم هست .البته بگم من تو برنامه نویسی افتضاحم اگه خیلی خیلی بد بود به روم نیارید میدونم خودم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> خب منم با توجه به چیزایی که اینجا گفته شد متوجه شدم برنامه ای که برای خودم ریختم زیاد خوب نیست برای همین دوباره با تغییرات نوشتمش و دوست دارم برای محکم کاری اینجا هم بزارمش که اگه ایرادی داشت خوشحال میشم بهم بگین . همونطور که گفتم بزرگترین مشکل من تو برنامه نویسی پیش بردن دو پایه همزمان باهم هست .البته بگم من تو برنامه نویسی افتضاحم اگه خیلی خیلی بد بود به روم نیارید میدونم خودم



بنظرم داخل برنامه ات
اول درسی رو قرار بده که نقطه ضعف اصلیت هست

اینکه اومدی برای زیست و شیمی دوتا ۴۵ دقیقه تعریف کردی ، بنظرم ۴۵ دقیقه تایمی نیست که بتونی زمان کافی برای عمیق شدن روی مطلب یا تست زنی داشته باشی
عملا با اینکار فقط روی کاغذ نوشتی ۴۵ دقیقه زیست دوازدهم اما درعمل نمیتونی توی ۴۵ دقیقه درس رو درست وحسابی جا بندازی

داری تنوع و رسیدن به همه ی درسا رو فدای کیفیت درس خوندن میکنی

بنظرم زیست رو بجای دوتا ۴۵ دقیقه ، بهتره بکنیش دوتا ۷۵ دقیقه 
شیمی رو هم بین دوازدهم و پایه یه روز درمیونش کن یه روز ۹۰ دقیقه دوازدهم و فرداش ۹۰ دقیقه پایه

----------


## _Aramesh_

> بنظرم داخل برنامه ات
> اول درسی رو قرار بده که نقطه ضعف اصلیت هست
> 
> اینکه اومدی برای زیست و شیمی دوتا ۴۵ دقیقه تعریف کردی ، بنظرم ۴۵ دقیقه تایمی نیست که بتونی زمان کافی برای عمیق شدن روی مطلب یا تست زنی داشته باشی
> عملا با اینکار فقط روی کاغذ نوشتی ۴۵ دقیقه زیست دوازدهم اما درعمل نمیتونی توی ۴۵ دقیقه درس رو درست وحسابی جا بندازی
> 
> داری تنوع و رسیدن به همه ی درسا رو فدای کیفیت درس خوندن میکنی
> 
> بنظرم زیست رو بجای دوتا ۴۵ دقیقه ، بهتره بکنیش دوتا ۷۵ دقیقه 
> شیمی رو هم بین دوازدهم و پایه یه روز درمیونش کن یه روز ۹۰ دقیقه دوازدهم و فرداش ۹۰ دقیقه پایه


بسیارخب این تغییرات رو دادم :
خب درسی که توش ایراد دارم ریاضیه پس اول اونو میخونم
دوم شیمی هم یه ردز دوازدهم یه روز پایه 
سوم زیست هم پابه و دوازدهم هر کدوم جدا یه ساعت و ربع 

البته به مرور ساعتشونو زیاد میکنم

نمیدونم چطور ازتون تشکر کنم یه دنیا ممنونم از لطفتون

----------


## DrDark13

من یه سوال دیگه دارم ممنون میشم جواب بدید شاید زیاد ربطی به برنامه ریزی نداشته باشه....
یه سری مباحث هست مثل هندسه تحلیلی، که هر چقدر هم تست بزنی معلوم نیست سوالش بیاد یا نه و اینکه هزار تا تستم واسش بزنی ممکنه بعدیش رو نتونی بزنی یا توی هندسه که شکلارو عوض میکنن و نمیتونی نتیجه گیری بکنی بعد یه تعداد تست چون تضمینی نیست اون جرقه تو همون لحظه تو ذهنت بخوره که از کجا شروع کنی و چی به چیه..این مباحثو چکار باید کرد ؟ حذف کنیم؟ می ارزه تمام تستای منبعو بزنیم؟
یا میشه واسه یه تیپ خاص اماده شیم اگه اومد چه بهتر بزنیم اگه نه که رد شیم...

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> من یه سوال دیگه دارم ممنون میشم جواب بدید شاید زیاد ربطی به برنامه ریزی نداشته باشه....
> یه سری مباحث هست مثل هندسه تحلیلی، که هر چقدر هم تست بزنی معلوم نیست سوالش بیاد یا نه و اینکه هزار تا تستم واسش بزنی ممکنه بعدیش رو نتونی بزنی یا توی هندسه که شکلارو عوض میکنن و نمیتونی نتیجه گیری بکنی بعد یه تعداد تست چون تضمینی نیست اون جرقه تو همون لحظه تو ذهنت بخوره که از کجا شروع کنی و چی به چیه..این مباحثو چکار باید کرد ؟ حذف کنیم؟ می ارزه تمام تستای منبعو بزنیم؟
> یا میشه واسه یه تیپ خاص اماده شیم اگه اومد چه بهتر بزنیم اگه نه که رد شیم...


من کاری که خودم انجام میدادم این بود:
اگه مبحثی برام خیلی سخت بود یا حل سوالاش بیش از حد ازم زمان میگرفت ، بجای اینکه حذفش کنم ، یه نگاه به درسنامه اش مینداختم و فقط تست هایی ازش رو *چندین بار* حل میکردم که تست های منتخب بودن (تست هایی که خود کتاب علامت دار کرده و تست های کنکور) ... ولی دیگه سراغ حل تست های متنوع نمیرفتم

اگه سرجلسه از اون مبحث سوال خوش دست و مشابه تست های منتخب اومده بود که مثل هلو حلش میکنیم ، اگه هم تست سخت و زمان بر اومده بود که رد میشیم..

----------


## Mina_medicine

*سلام
چند روز پیش گفتم جمعه برناممو اینجا میذارم که نظر بدین ..
راستش فراموش کردم دفتری که توش برنامه میریزم رو از کمپ بیارم
ولی به صورت حدودی میتونم بگم.
من یه سری عقب افتادگیا داشتم واسه همین مجبورم هر ازمون یکم بیشتر از بودجه بخونم
مثلا ازمون دوهفته دیگه واسه فیزیک نصف نوسان و مغناطیسه
سعی کردم شبیه ترین قسمت به برنامه ازمون باشه
واسه همین نیمه اول نوسان که مربوط به نیم سال اول هستش و من نخوندم رو علاوه بر برنامه میخونم.
واسه درسای دیگه هم یه تقسیم بندیایی کردم
(این برنامه تا اخر اردیبهشته)
اینجوریه که تو دو هفته باید سه تا فصل زیست رو بخونم، یه اسون یه متوسط یه سخت(درجه بندی کیفیش براساس سخت بودن مطالب واسه خودمه و تعداد تست و اینجور چیزا)
شیمی هر هفته یه فصل
فیزیک هر هفته سه چهارم فصل یا اگه اسون باشه یه فصل
به جز نوسان که خیلی زیاده تقسیم بندی کردم
ریاضی هم بر اساس فهرست کتاب تستم و بودجه بندی ازمون تقسیم کردم که به صورت میانگین میشه هر دو هفته سه درس 
واسه عمومیا جوری تقسیم کردم که تا اخر فروردین تموم بشه اردیبهشت رو دور دنیا بزنم.
من یه چیزاییم از قبل خوندم هرچند زیاد نیست.
اون قسمتایی که از قبل خوندم رو به صورت یه باکس ازمون از همون درس که امسال قلمچی ازمون گرفته میزنم
هرجاشو مشکل داشتم برمیگردم تست میزنم روش
یه جورایی این برنامه هم مروری هست هم پیشروی.
ممنون میشم نظرتون رو بگید*

----------


## Mina_medicine

*انگار برنامم مورد پسند و منظور استارتر نبوده 
الان بیشتر به عنوان "هفتگی" تاپیک دقت کردم.
خب من برنامه هر روزم مثل روز قبله  تا حالا با چالش عجیبی رو به رو نشدم که بخوام تغییرش بدم.
صبح ساعت 5 تا 8 که برم پانسیون ریاضی میخونم، اول درسنامه نیم ساعت، بعد تست، بین این سه ساعت صبحونه ام میخورم کلا میشه دو و نیم ساعت ریاضی
ساعت 8 و ربع تا 12 و بیست دقیقه زیست میخونم
55 دقیقه تا 1 ساعت مطالعه گفتار بقیش تست
12 و بیست دقیقه تا 1 و بیست دقیقه درسنامه شیمی میکرو میخونم(چون شیمی مشکل دارم درسنامه میخونم واسش
تایم ناهار از یک و بیست دقیقه تا دو و پنج دقیقه اس گاهی زودتر بلند میشم میرم سراغ درسام گاهیم نه
ولی به طور کلی ساعت 14 تا 16 تست شیمی میزنم
نیم ساعت میخوابم 
بیدار میشم تست فیزیک میزنم از 16:30 تا 18 بعد درسنامه فیزیک خوندنم ربع ساعت بیشتر طول نمیکشع اول درسنامه اس بعد تست
ساعت 18 تا 18:30 تایم استراحت طولانی و نمازه
18:30 تا 19 ادامه فیزیک رو تست میزنم.
19 تا 22 به به ^_^ دروس عمومیه
من خیلی درسامو چرخوندم دیدم تنها برنامه ای که میتونه حتی ساعتای آخرشم حالم خوب باشه باهاش همینه که عمومی اخر باشه)
واسه عمومی یا اون روز ادبیات و عربیه یا دینی و زبان
گاهیم این نظم رو بهم میزنم ممکنه روزی سه تا عمومی بخونم یا مثلا به جای ادبیات و عربی ادبیات و زبان بخونم مثلا
خلاصه
وقتایی که ادبیاته به ترتیب اول 10 تا تست قرابت ده دقیقه
ارایه حدود10 تست 15 دقیقه
دستور حدود 7_8 تست ده دقیقه شایدم کمتر
لغت و املا 25_30 دقیقه
جمعا میشه یه ساعت ادبیات
اگه بخوام عربی بخونم اول درسنامه قواعد بعد حدود 20 تست روش میزنم بعد ترجمه حدود ده تست و برنامه ام این بود اعراب و تحلیل صرفی و درک هم بیارم تو برنامم هنوز اجرایی نشده  عربی با احتساب اینا میشه یه ساعت و نیم
اگه دینی باشه یه درس از کتابو میخونم بعد میرم تست میزنم میشه یه ساعت اکثرا تست کنکورشو میزنم زیاد تستاش تایم نمیبره
اگه زبان بخوام بخونم یا گرامر میخونم یا لغت که خوندنو تستش خیلی بخاد بشه میشه 45 دقیقه
برنامم اسنه درک مطلب زبانم جا بدم تو برنامه ولی هنوز عملی نشده 
اگه این ساعتارو بشماری ممکنه خیلی زیاد بشه فکر کنم نزدیک به 15 ساعت میشه 
اگه خب ببین من این دو هفته ریاضی خیلی کم خوندم واسه همین سه ساعت از اون اولش حذف کن
بقیه درسامم زودتر از تایم اصلیش تموم میکردم
مثلا دفتر برنامه ریزیمو دیدم هر روز بلا استثنا فقط سه ساعت و نیم زیست خوندم.
یا مثلا شیمی از قسمت اسون بوده 2 ساعت طول کشیده درسنامه وتستش*

----------


## ZAh_Akb

> *انگار برنامم مورد پسند و منظور استارتر نبوده 
> الان بیشتر به عنوان "هفتگی" تاپیک دقت کردم.
> خب من برنامه هر روزم مثل روز قبله  تا حالا با چالش عجیبی رو به رو نشدم که بخوام تغییرش بدم.
> صبح ساعت 5 تا 8 که برم پانسیون ریاضی میخونم، اول درسنامه نیم ساعت، بعد تست، بین این سه ساعت صبحونه ام میخورم کلا میشه دو و نیم ساعت ریاضی
> ساعت 8 و ربع تا 12 و بیست دقیقه زیست میخونم
> 55 دقیقه تا 1 ساعت مطالعه گفتار بقیش تست
> 12 و بیست دقیقه تا 1 و بیست دقیقه درسنامه شیمی میکرو میخونم(چون شیمی مشکل دارم درسنامه میخونم واسش
> تایم ناهار از یک و بیست دقیقه تا دو و پنج دقیقه اس گاهی زودتر بلند میشم میرم سراغ درسام گاهیم نه
> ولی به طور کلی ساعت 14 تا 16 تست شیمی میزنم
> ...





کدوم شهر هستین و پانسیون هزینش چقدره؟
(من کرجم و پانسیون روازانه 25تومن و ماهانه 650 تومن از 8صبح تا 8شب)

----------


## ZAh_Akb

> بسیارخب این تغییرات رو دادم :
> خب درسی که توش ایراد دارم ریاضیه پس اول اونو میخونم
> دوم شیمی هم یه ردز دوازدهم یه روز پایه 
> سوم زیست هم پابه و دوازدهم هر کدوم جدا یه ساعت و ربع 
> 
> البته به مرور ساعتشونو زیاد میکنم
> 
> نمیدونم چطور ازتون تشکر کنم یه دنیا ممنونم از لطفتون




سلام عزیزم. من یه سوالی دارم، چرا شما انقد مصر هستین که زیست دوپایه رو باهم بخونید؟

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *سلام
> چند روز پیش گفتم جمعه برناممو اینجا میذارم که نظر بدین ..
> راستش فراموش کردم دفتری که توش برنامه میریزم رو از کمپ بیارم
> ولی به صورت حدودی میتونم بگم.
> من یه سری عقب افتادگیا داشتم واسه همین مجبورم هر ازمون یکم بیشتر از بودجه بخونم
> مثلا ازمون دوهفته دیگه واسه فیزیک نصف نوسان و مغناطیسه
> سعی کردم شبیه ترین قسمت به برنامه ازمون باشه
> واسه همین نیمه اول نوسان که مربوط به نیم سال اول هستش و من نخوندم رو علاوه بر برنامه میخونم.
> واسه درسای دیگه هم یه تقسیم بندیایی کردم
> ...






> *
> الان بیشتر به عنوان "هفتگی" تاپیک دقت کردم.
> خب من برنامه هر روزم مثل روز قبله  تا حالا با چالش عجیبی رو به رو نشدم که بخوام تغییرش بدم.
> صبح ساعت 5 تا 8 که برم پانسیون ریاضی میخونم، اول درسنامه نیم ساعت، بعد تست، بین این سه ساعت صبحونه ام میخورم کلا میشه دو و نیم ساعت ریاضی
> ساعت 8 و ربع تا 12 و بیست دقیقه زیست میخونم
> 55 دقیقه تا 1 ساعت مطالعه گفتار بقیش تست
> 12 و بیست دقیقه تا 1 و بیست دقیقه درسنامه شیمی میکرو میخونم(چون شیمی مشکل دارم درسنامه میخونم واسش
> تایم ناهار از یک و بیست دقیقه تا دو و پنج دقیقه اس گاهی زودتر بلند میشم میرم سراغ درسام گاهیم نه
> ولی به طور کلی ساعت 14 تا 16 تست شیمی میزنم
> ...





Wonderland@  ....  برسی و نظردهی نسبت به نقاط قوت وضعف این مورد رو به شما میسپرم ... با آرزوی معدل الف در امتحانات 
 :Yahoo (3):

----------


## DrDark13

یه سوال دیگه هم بپرسم و بای...
من دارم برای عربی نردبام میخونم و خب سوالاش درس به درسن ،2000 تا هم تست داره ،ایا باید این تک درس هارو هم زد؟ چه سودی داره که مثلا سوالای لغت یا ترجمه یه درسو بزنی؟
بهتر نیست از یه منبعی جدا برای ترجمه و جدا برای قواعد تست زد به صورت موضوعی؟
اصلا برای فارسی و عربی درس به درس تا چه حد نیازه من امتحان هم ندارم که بگم واسه معدل نیازه...
مثلا توی فارسی قرابت های درس به درس یا لغات اون درس نیازه تست زده شه یا موضوعی کافیه؟
تشکر

----------


## ha.hg

> یه سوال دیگه هم بپرسم و بای...
> من دارم برای عربی نردبام میخونم و خب سوالاش درس به درسن ،2000 تا هم تست داره ،ایا باید این تک درس هارو هم زد؟ چه سودی داره که مثلا سوالای لغت یا ترجمه یه درسو بزنی؟
> بهتر نیست از یه منبعی جدا برای ترجمه و جدا برای قواعد تست زد به صورت موضوعی؟
> اصلا برای فارسی و عربی درس به درس تا چه حد نیازه من امتحان هم ندارم که بگم واسه معدل نیازه...
> مثلا توی فارسی قرابت های درس به درس یا لغات اون درس نیازه تست زده شه یا موضوعی کافیه؟
> تشکر


در مورد عربی همون نردبام هم میشه موضوعی خوند :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Kiard

من تازه شروع کردم به جدی درس خوندن 
تاپیک مفیدیه
ی عالمه ایده گرفتم

----------


## _Aramesh_

> سلام عزیزم. من یه سوالی دارم، چرا شما انقد مصر هستین که زیست دوپایه رو باهم بخونید؟


خب پس بنظرتون چیکار کنم؟! پائیز ترم اول دوازدهم با دهم زمستان ترم دوم دوازدهم با یازدهم ...عید دیگه دوران جمع بندیه : (

----------


## Mina_medicine

هیچکس به من ج نداد :/

----------


## Mina_medicine

> کدوم شهر هستین و پانسیون هزینش چقدره؟
> (من کرجم و پانسیون روازانه 25تومن و ماهانه 650 تومن از 8صبح تا 8شب)


یکی از شهرستان های جنوبم
ماهیانه 300 تومن همه روزه حتی یک فروردین
از 8 صبح تا 10 شب احتمالا از اخر اسفند میخوان از 7 صبح بذارن
روزانه هم 20 یا 15 تومن
اینجا فقط یه رقیب داره این پانسیون و چون شهرستانه اگه زیاد بخواد شهریه رو تعیین کنه کسی نمیره

----------


## ZAh_Akb

> خب پس بنظرتون چیکار کنم؟! پائیز ترم اول دوازدهم با دهم زمستان ترم دوم دوازدهم با یازدهم ...عید دیگه دوران جمع بندیه : (


دوست عزیزم، من دوهفته ای و طبق قلمچی برنامه میریزم، مثلا این آزمون رو مثال میزنم
من سه روز به اندازه ۲ الی ۲و نیم ساعت برای زیست پایه وقت گذاشتم+۱روزجبرانی(از شنبه تا سه شنبه)
و چهار روز به اندازه ۲ الی ۱.۵ ساعت برای زیست دوازدهم+۱روز جبرانی(از چهارشنبه تا یکشنبه)
دوشنبه برای زیست خالی گذاشتم
سه شنبه مرورپایه
چهارشنبه مرور دوازدهم
پنجشنبه آزمون غیرحضوری
در همه ی پارت های زیست حتما حتما تست هم میزنم حتی شده۲۰تا
توی اون جبرانی ها، اگر چیزی نمونده باشه، تست های اون قسمت رو تکمیل میکنم

نظرت چیه؟

----------


## ZAh_Akb

> خب پس بنظرتون چیکار کنم؟! پائیز ترم اول دوازدهم با دهم زمستان ترم دوم دوازدهم با یازدهم ...عید دیگه دوران جمع بندیه : (


دوست عزیزم، من دوهفته ای و طبق قلمچی برنامه میریزم، مثلا این آزمون رو مثال میزنم
من سه روز به اندازه ۲ الی ۲و نیم ساعت برای زیست پایه وقت گذاشتم+۱روزجبرانی(از شنبه تا سه شنبه)
و چهار روز به اندازه ۲ الی ۱.۵ ساعت برای زیست دوازدهم+۱روز جبرانی(از چهارشنبه تا یکشنبه)
دوشنبه برای زیست خالی گذاشتم
سه شنبه مرورپایه
چهارشنبه مرور دوازدهم
پنجشنبه آزمون غیرحضوری
در همه ی پارت های زیست حتما حتما تست هم میزنم حتی شده۲۰تا
توی اون جبرانی ها، اگر چیزی نمونده باشه، تست های اون قسمت رو تکمیل میکنم

نظرت چیه؟😚🤗

----------


## ZAh_Akb

> یه سوال دیگه هم بپرسم و بای...
> من دارم برای عربی نردبام میخونم و خب سوالاش درس به درسن ،2000 تا هم تست داره ،ایا باید این تک درس هارو هم زد؟ چه سودی داره که مثلا سوالای لغت یا ترجمه یه درسو بزنی؟
> بهتر نیست از یه منبعی جدا برای ترجمه و جدا برای قواعد تست زد به صورت موضوعی؟
> اصلا برای فارسی و عربی درس به درس تا چه حد نیازه من امتحان هم ندارم که بگم واسه معدل نیازه...
> مثلا توی فارسی قرابت های درس به درس یا لغات اون درس نیازه تست زده شه یا موضوعی کافیه؟
> تشکر


برای عربی هرشب لغت بخونید
و اینکه یه سر به سایت آلا بزن و فیلم جمعبندی عربی آقای ناصح زاده رو ببین
و از عربی و درصد های بالا لذت ببر
(اون آقا پسری که بعد از سربازی کنکور دادن هم گفتن که با آلا و اقای ناصح زاده عربی خوندن)

----------


## hamidshams

دوستان اگه کسی خیلی از درس بوده بهتر نیست برا شروع برنامش انعطاف کمتر در واقع تعداد دروس کمتری داشته باشه برا شروع کار و استارت زدن ؟؟؟؟؟مثلا روزی دوتا عمومی خونده بشه و یک اختصاصی ؟؟؟ یا برعکس ولی تایم زیادی رو اون دروس گذاشته بشه و پایه ای کار بشه ؟؟؟/

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Infinite_Delusion







Wonderland@  ....  برسی و نظردهی نسبت به نقاط قوت وضعف این مورد رو به شما میسپرم ... با آرزوی معدل الف در امتحانات  



عه چرا این منشن رو ندیدمآلارمش نیومد
حتما استاد.تا وقتی که برگردی مسئولیت تاپیک رو به عهده می گیرم تا جایی که امتحانات اجازه بدن.ولی مشکوک رفتی،اگه برگردی بگی رفتی پیش خونی ......!!!!!
مرسی از دعاتون.ولی معدل الف ترم اول خز است*

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mina_medicine


سلام
چند روز پیش گفتم جمعه برناممو اینجا میذارم که نظر بدین ..
راستش فراموش کردم دفتری که توش برنامه میریزم رو از کمپ بیارم
ولی به صورت حدودی میتونم بگم.
من یه سری عقب افتادگیا داشتم واسه همین مجبورم هر ازمون یکم بیشتر از بودجه بخونم
مثلا ازمون دوهفته دیگه واسه فیزیک نصف نوسان و مغناطیسه
سعی کردم شبیه ترین قسمت به برنامه ازمون باشه
واسه همین نیمه اول نوسان که مربوط به نیم سال اول هستش و من نخوندم رو علاوه بر برنامه میخونم.
واسه درسای دیگه هم یه تقسیم بندیایی کردم
(این برنامه تا اخر اردیبهشته)
اینجوریه که تو دو هفته باید سه تا فصل زیست رو بخونم، یه اسون یه متوسط یه سخت(درجه بندی کیفیش براساس سخت بودن مطالب واسه خودمه و تعداد تست و اینجور چیزا)
شیمی هر هفته یه فصل
فیزیک هر هفته سه چهارم فصل یا اگه اسون باشه یه فصل
به جز نوسان که خیلی زیاده تقسیم بندی کردم
ریاضی هم بر اساس فهرست کتاب تستم و بودجه بندی ازمون تقسیم کردم که به صورت میانگین میشه هر دو هفته سه درس 
واسه عمومیا جوری تقسیم کردم که تا اخر فروردین تموم بشه اردیبهشت رو دور دنیا بزنم.
من یه چیزاییم از قبل خوندم هرچند زیاد نیست.
اون قسمتایی که از قبل خوندم رو به صورت یه باکس ازمون از همون درس که امسال قلمچی ازمون گرفته میزنم
هرجاشو مشکل داشتم برمیگردم تست میزنم روش
یه جورایی این برنامه هم مروری هست هم پیشروی.
ممنون میشم نظرتون رو بگید



سلام مینا جان.منشن زیرو برای من آلارم نداشته،خب یه سری سوالات می پرسم بعد نظرم رو میگم.
برای زیست این سه فصلی که چیدی مثل دوره و پیشرویه؟
شیمی جامونده داری؟کدوم کتاب رو کار کردی؟درصدت میانگین چه قدر؟
این مرور هایی که تو برنامه ات گذاشتی چی رو می خوای مرور کنی؟مثلا علامت دارهای فیزیک کتاب جامعی که کار کردی یا کتاب جدید؟

*

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط dark_ap


یه سوال دیگه هم بپرسم و بای...
من دارم برای عربی نردبام میخونم و خب سوالاش درس به درسن ،2000 تا هم تست داره ،ایا باید این تک درس هارو هم زد؟ چه سودی داره که مثلا سوالای لغت یا ترجمه یه درسو بزنی؟
بهتر نیست از یه منبعی جدا برای ترجمه و جدا برای قواعد تست زد به صورت موضوعی؟
اصلا برای فارسی و عربی درس به درس تا چه حد نیازه من امتحان هم ندارم که بگم واسه معدل نیازه...
مثلا توی فارسی قرابت های درس به درس یا لغات اون درس نیازه تست زده شه یا موضوعی کافیه؟
تشکر


سلام.
نظر شخصی من در مورد عربی کار کردن کاملا موضوعیه!مثل ادبیات،ترجمه عربی به فارسی،تعریب،درک مطلب،قواعد،تحلیل صرفی و شکل در واقع استراتژی این دو مبحث رو پیدا کنید
موضوعی پیش برید در مورد ترجمه،یه نگاهی مطالعاتی به لغات داشته باشید در حد رفع نیاز!!)ترجمه بیشتر تکنیکیه تا لغتی.
با هر کتابی رفتید موضوعی کار کنید،قواعد ناصح زاده رو از سایت آلا من خودم دیدم.بی نظیره،دوستان هم پیشنهاد کردن.می تونید ببینید
در مورد فارسی هم قرابت رو پیشنهاد میدم درس به درس کار نکنید،میاید یه درس رو تست می زنید چند تا مفهمومش پشت سر همه!تشخیصش راحته!!تو کنکور و آزمون جامع از این خبرا نیست!بهتره از کتاب هایی که کلا قاطیه مفاهیمش مثل نشر الگو استفاده کنید
ولی لغات فارسی لازمه درس به درس کامل و دونه دونه کار شن*

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamidshams


دوستان اگه کسی خیلی از درس بوده بهتر نیست برا شروع برنامش انعطاف کمتر در واقع تعداد دروس کمتری داشته باشه برا شروع کار و استارت زدن ؟؟؟؟؟مثلا روزی دوتا عمومی خونده بشه و یک اختصاصی ؟؟؟ یا برعکس ولی تایم زیادی رو اون دروس گذاشته بشه و پایه ای کار بشه ؟؟؟/


سلام.بسته به شخصش داره.ولی یک اختصاصی تنوع واقعا کمیه و پیشنهاد نمیشه اصلا
دوم این که وقتی تایم یک درس خاص بالا بره طی یک روز،بیشتر زمانش به پرش ذهنی و خستگی می گذره،تنوع تو برنامه و پیوستگی بهتره قطعا
3 تا اختصاصی دو تا عمومی شاید خوب باشه براتون*

----------


## hamidshams

> *
> 
> سلام.بسته به شخصش داره.ولی یک اختصاصی تنوع واقعا کمیه و پیشنهاد نمیشه اصلا
> دوم این که وقتی تایم یک درس خاص بالا بره طی یک روز،بیشتر زمانش به پرش ذهنی و خستگی می گذره،تنوع تو برنامه و پیوستگی بهتره قطعا
> 3 تا اختصاصی دو تا عمومی شاید خوب باشه براتون*


 خب من الان هیچ پایه ای ندارم و با تنوع زیاد دروس حس میکنم هیچ قدمی برنداشتم چون چیزی به دانسته هام اضافه نمیشه

----------


## telma_alen

دوستان برای کسی که بخواد از پایه شروع کنه و کنکور 1401 1402 بده اشنایی هم با کتب جدید نداره چی پیشنهاد میدین؟؟؟؟

بنظرتون چطوری بخونم   که قوی کار بشه؟؟؟

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط azaf


دوستان برای کسی که بخواد از پایه شروع کنه و کنکور 1401 1402 بده اشنایی هم با کتب جدید نداره چی پیشنهاد میدین؟؟؟؟

بنظرتون چطوری بخونم   که قوی کار بشه؟؟؟


سلام.
این تاپیک کامله و می تونید استفاده کنید 
معرفی بهترین منابع برای کنکور 1400 نظام جدید | یکبار برای همیشه*

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamidshams


خب من الان هیچ پایه ای ندارم و با تنوع زیاد دروس حس میکنم هیچ قدمی برنداشتم چون چیزی به دانسته هام اضافه نمیشه


خب پس همین تنوعی که خودتون میگید رو ادامه بدید،هدف همینه که چیزی به دانسته هاتون اضافه بشه.بعد از یه مدت که وضعیتتون اوکی شد تنوع رو بیشتر کنید*

----------


## indomitable

*سلام برنامه من با توجه به زمان باقی مانده و مطالب تا به اینجا خوانده شده به شرح ذیل می باشدچ باکلاس گفتم)

من مباحثی که قراره بخونم رو یه دور رو تقویم زدم و دیدم با این روش برم میرسونم بخونم همشونو.
مثال میزنم ، توی حسابان من بحث های تابع(۶) مثلث (۶)حد(۵) مشتق و کاربردش (۸)رو میخونم که انقد درس دارن(جلوشون نوشتم) اگه من هر روز یک درس ازشون بخونم و  روز سوم همشونو مرور کنم و تست بزنم میتونم تا زمان جمع بندی ببندمشون...
پس این روند کلی برنامه ریزی.
زوج:
حسابان/ازمون عمومی/ادبیات/شیمی۳/زبان/فیزیک۳/عربی/امار و هندسه /تحلیل ازمون عمومی
فرد:
حسابان/ازمون عمومی/ادبیات/شیمی۲/زبان/فیزیک۱/دینی/گسسته/تحلیل ازمون عمومی

بازم تاکید میکنم چون تا اینجا مباحثی رو خوندم،دوروز میخونم  روز سوم مرور میکنم.


اکه اشکالی داره بگین لطفا.
چون آدم از برنامه خودش نمیتونه ایراد بگیره ولی از برنامه دیگران چرا*

----------


## _Aramesh_

> دوست عزیزم، من دوهفته ای و طبق قلمچی برنامه میریزم، مثلا این آزمون رو مثال میزنم
> من سه روز به اندازه ۲ الی ۲و نیم ساعت برای زیست پایه وقت گذاشتم+۱روزجبرانی(از شنبه تا سه شنبه)
> و چهار روز به اندازه ۲ الی ۱.۵ ساعت برای زیست دوازدهم+۱روز جبرانی(از چهارشنبه تا یکشنبه)
> دوشنبه برای زیست خالی گذاشتم
> سه شنبه مرورپایه
> چهارشنبه مرور دوازدهم
> پنجشنبه آزمون غیرحضوری
> در همه ی پارت های زیست حتما حتما تست هم میزنم حتی شده۲۰تا
> توی اون جبرانی ها، اگر چیزی نمونده باشه، تست های اون قسمت رو تکمیل میکنم
> ...


ایده جالبیه روش فکر میکنم متشکرم دوست عزیز

----------


## Mina_medicine

> *
> 
> 
> سلام مینا جان.منشن زیرو برای من آلارم نداشته،خب یه سری سوالات می پرسم بعد نظرم رو میگم.
> برای زیست این سه فصلی که چیدی مثل دوره و پیشرویه؟
> شیمی جامونده داری؟کدوم کتاب رو کار کردی؟درصدت میانگین چه قدر؟
> این مرور هایی که تو برنامه ات گذاشتی چی رو می خوای مرور کنی؟مثلا علامت دارهای فیزیک کتاب جامعی که کار کردی یا کتاب جدید؟
> 
> *


*سلام اذین جان
اون سه فصل رو مثال زدم
وگرنه برنامم تا اخر اردیبهشت همینه
واسه هر درس یه کتاب با سطح خوب و متناسب با خودم و فقط یه منبع انتخاب کردم
به جز زیست که دوتاس.
واسه شیمی میکرو هست که مثل ایکیو نظام قدیممه مولفاش یکی ان
زیست هم آیکیو میزنم و میکرو گاج 
اول میکرو میزنم ک سطحش متوسطه بعد که دستم راه افتاد یک درمیون ایکیو میزنم
فیزیک خیلی سبز جامع میزنم
تستای رنگیش رو که تقریبا نصف تستاس
بعد قسمت سری z  و آزمونشم میزنم
واسه ریاضی خیلی سبز جامع میزنم که سطحش متوسطه.
آذین شاید قبلا بت نگفتم من خیلی دیر شروع کردم حدود آذر یا دی
و جا موندگی از نیم سال اول زیاد دارم
ولی از نیم سال دوم تا اینجا که نداشتم.
اگه میخوای بگی واسه ازمونای جامع فروردین سعی کن بخونی جا موندگیارو
باید بگم فرصتش کمه
دو هفته پایه نیم سال اوله دو هفته نیمسال اول دوازدهم و نمیرسم اصلا مجبورم تقسیم کنم.
این درسا هم پیشروی ان هم دوره
اول فصلایی رو میچینم که هم تو برنامه ازمون باشه هم اینکه تا حالا نخونده باشمشون
بعدم اون قسمتایی که خارج از برنامه ازمونه بعد تموم شدن فصل از خودم تو یه باکس آزمون میگیرم
حالا یا سوالات قلمچی امسال مربوط به اون فصل یا گاج یا گزینه دو.
شیمی وضعم از همش بدتره
چون کم خوندم ولی تو فصل خاصی مشکل ندارم
کلا تو درس خاصی مشکل ندارم
میانگین شیمیم 40 هست
گاهیم 30 گاهیم 50 
البته شیمی گاج خیلی سخته -_-
هیچ کتاب جدیدی ور نداشتم با همون کتابای قبلیم ادامه میدم چون الان که وقت کتاب جدید نیست*

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط indomitable


سلام برنامه من با توجه به زمان باقی مانده و مطالب تا به اینجا خوانده شده به شرح ذیل می باشدچ باکلاس گفتم)

من مباحثی که قراره بخونم رو یه دور رو تقویم زدم و دیدم با این روش برم میرسونم بخونم همشونو.
مثال میزنم ، توی حسابان من بحث های تابع(۶) مثلث (۶)حد(۵) مشتق و کاربردش (۸)رو میخونم که انقد درس دارن(جلوشون نوشتم) اگه من هر روز یک درس ازشون بخونم و  روز سوم همشونو مرور کنم و تست بزنم میتونم تا زمان جمع بندی ببندمشون...
پس این روند کلی برنامه ریزی.
زوج:
حسابان/ازمون عمومی/ادبیات/شیمی۳/زبان/فیزیک۳/عربی/امار و هندسه /تحلیل ازمون عمومی
فرد:
حسابان/ازمون عمومی/ادبیات/شیمی۲/زبان/فیزیک۱/دینی/گسسته/تحلیل ازمون عمومی

بازم تاکید میکنم چون تا اینجا مباحثی رو خوندم،دوروز میخونم  روز سوم مرور میکنم.


اکه اشکالی داره بگین لطفا.
چون آدم از برنامه خودش نمیتونه ایراد بگیره ولی از برنامه دیگران چرا


سلام .
اونجایی که گفتید روز اول می خونید روز سوم مرور می کنید یعنی چی؟
منظورتون اینه دو روز تست و درسنامه می زنید روز سوم مرور؟
بعد تحلیل آزموم عمومی ها رو بافاصله گذاشتید،خب طبعا بلافاصله چون سوالات تو ذهنتونن سریع تر می تونید تحلیل کنید،دلیلش چیه؟مثلا اینکه به اون تایم مفید نیاز دارید،یا می خواید خیلی رو عمومی یک زمان نمونید؟*

----------


## Wonderland

*[





 نوشته اصلی توسط Mina_medicine


سلام اذین جان
اون سه فصل رو مثال زدم
وگرنه برنامم تا اخر اردیبهشت همینه
واسه هر درس یه کتاب با سطح خوب و متناسب با خودم و فقط یه منبع انتخاب کردم
به جز زیست که دوتاس.
واسه شیمی میکرو هست که مثل ایکیو نظام قدیممه مولفاش یکی ان
زیست هم آیکیو میزنم و میکرو گاج 
اول میکرو میزنم ک سطحش متوسطه بعد که دستم راه افتاد یک درمیون ایکیو میزنم
فیزیک خیلی سبز جامع میزنم
تستای رنگیش رو که تقریبا نصف تستاس
بعد قسمت سری z  و آزمونشم میزنم
واسه ریاضی خیلی سبز جامع میزنم که سطحش متوسطه.
آذین شاید قبلا بت نگفتم من خیلی دیر شروع کردم حدود آذر یا دی
و جا موندگی از نیم سال اول زیاد دارم
ولی از نیم سال دوم تا اینجا که نداشتم.
اگه میخوای بگی واسه ازمونای جامع فروردین سعی کن بخونی جا موندگیارو
باید بگم فرصتش کمه
دو هفته پایه نیم سال اوله دو هفته نیمسال اول دوازدهم و نمیرسم اصلا مجبورم تقسیم کنم.
این درسا هم پیشروی ان هم دوره
اول فصلایی رو میچینم که هم تو برنامه ازمون باشه هم اینکه تا حالا نخونده باشمشون
بعدم اون قسمتایی که خارج از برنامه ازمونه بعد تموم شدن فصل از خودم تو یه باکس آزمون میگیرم
حالا یا سوالات قلمچی امسال مربوط به اون فصل یا گاج یا گزینه دو.
شیمی وضعم از همش بدتره
چون کم خوندم ولی تو فصل خاصی مشکل ندارم
کلا تو درس خاصی مشکل ندارم
میانگین شیمیم 40 هست
گاهیم 30 گاهیم 50 
البته شیمی گاج خیلی سخته -_-
هیچ کتاب جدیدی ور نداشتم با همون کتابای قبلیم ادامه میدم چون الان که وقت کتاب جدید نیست 



اره پرسیدم منبع جدید گفتم نکنه می خوای جدید بزنیتنها  منبع جدیدی که به دانش آموزا پیشنهاد می کنم منبع آزمونی شیمیه.موج  آزمون.طوری که تا جمع بندی نهایی بخش های فصل به فصلش تموم شه.چون هرف دومو  تو شیمی آزمون زدن میزنه
خب شیمی گفتی مشکل با فصل نداری حتما زمان مشکلته.چون اصولا تست های شیمی وقت گیرن.چه گاج چه قلمچی چه کنکور 99 !!
منابعت اوکی ان.
جا موندگی ها از همین الان می تونی کنار بذاری براش تایم؟همین الان عمومی و زیستش رو شروع کن
یک  ماهی وقت داری پس براش.ببین اصلا کم نیست.وقتی تایم کمه و ما مباحث زیادی  داریم باید اولویت بندی کنیم کدوم درس بیشترین بازده رو داره برام؟ببین  گاهی آدم می تونه تو دوساعت کاری کنه که تو دو روز هم نشه کرد،یعنی اولویت  بندی این قدر مهمه.یه سری فصول رو طبیعتا حذف می کنیم،یا تیب تست هایی ازشو  حذف می کنیم.که دومی بهتره
باید قشنگ ترسیم کنی مسیرتو.با توجه به  شناختی که از خودت داری،مثلا یه نمودار می کشی برای فیزیک نیم اول:کدوم  درسا نمره بیار ترن یا من باهاشون بیشتر ارتباط می گیرم،چه قدر لازمه تست  بزنم؟کدوم رو حذف می کنم،بعد هم چینش نسبی*

----------


## Mina_medicine

> *[
> 
> 
> 
> اره پرسیدم منبع جدید گفتم نکنه می خوای جدید بزنیتنها  منبع جدیدی که به دانش آموزا پیشنهاد می کنم منبع آزمونی شیمیه.موج  آزمون.طوری که تا جمع بندی نهایی بخش های فصل به فصلش تموم شه.چون هرف دومو  تو شیمی آزمون زدن میزنه
> خب شیمی گفتی مشکل با فصل نداری حتما زمان مشکلته.چون اصولا تست های شیمی وقت گیرن.چه گاج چه قلمچی چه کنکور 99 !!
> منابعت اوکی ان.
> جا موندگی ها از همین الان می تونی کنار بذاری براش تایم؟همین الان عمومی و زیستش رو شروع کن
> یک  ماهی وقت داری پس براش.ببین اصلا کم نیست.وقتی تایم کمه و ما مباحث زیادی  داریم باید اولویت بندی کنیم کدوم درس بیشترین بازده رو داره برام؟ببین  گاهی آدم می تونه تو دوساعت کاری کنه که تو دو روز هم نشه کرد،یعنی اولویت  بندی این قدر مهمه.یه سری فصول رو طبیعتا حذف می کنیم،یا تیب تست هایی ازشو  حذف می کنیم.که دومی بهتره
> باید قشنگ ترسیم کنی مسیرتو.با توجه به  شناختی که از خودت داری،مثلا یه نمودار می کشی برای فیزیک نیم اول:کدوم  درسا نمره بیار ترن یا من باهاشون بیشتر ارتباط می گیرم،چه قدر لازمه تست  بزنم؟کدوم رو حذف می کنم،بعد هم چینش نسبی*


*آذین وقت کم کدومه 
بنظر من وقت خیلیم مناسبه 
و راستشو بخوای فعلا به حذف درسا فکر نمیکنم
چون میدونی نظام جدید خیلی حذفیاتش زیاده
امروز داشتم نوسان رو شروع میکردم به تست چون قسمت نوسان که فصل 3 پیش دانشگاهی بود واسه نیمسال اوله بعلاوه نصف فصل موج
بقیش مث صوت و الکترومغناطیس و شکست نور که اول دبیرستان میخوندیم همشون فصل نوسانن ولی واسه نیمسال دوم.
خلاصه نوسان رو یادته؟ اون نمودارای شتاب و سرعت و اینا کلن حذف شده. فقط نمودار مکان زمان مونده
واسه همه قسمتاش همینطوریه ها کلا جاهایی که یکم پیچیده بود و دانش اموزو اذیت میکرد رو حذف کردن.
فصل تولید مثل یادته؟
یه نموداری داشت که مال هورمون lh و فولیکول استروژن و اینا بود
این بالا میره اون پایین میاد هفته اول اینطور هفته دوم اینطور
کلا اینو حذف کردن از فصل تولید مثل 
حتی به زدن تستای حرکت و دینامیکم فکر میکنم چون خیلی اسون تر شده 
البته اونارو گذاشتم اولویتای اخر.
درمورد موج ازمون خوب گفتی ... 
سعی میکنم موج رو همزمان پیش ببرم
چون دارم کتابشو.
موج ریاضی و فیزیک پایه و عربی و ادبیاتم دارم اذین بنظرت اونارو هم هر از گاهی بزنم ازموناشو؟*

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mina_medicine


آذین وقت کم کدومه 
بنظر من وقت خیلیم مناسبه 
و راستشو بخوای فعلا به حذف درسا فکر نمیکنم
چون میدونی نظام جدید خیلی حذفیاتش زیاده
امروز داشتم نوسان رو شروع میکردم به تست چون قسمت نوسان که فصل 3 پیش دانشگاهی بود واسه نیمسال اوله بعلاوه نصف فصل موج
بقیش مث صوت و الکترومغناطیس و شکست نور که اول دبیرستان میخوندیم همشون فصل نوسانن ولی واسه نیمسال دوم.
خلاصه نوسان رو یادته؟ اون نمودارای شتاب و سرعت و اینا کلن حذف شده. فقط نمودار مکان زمان مونده
واسه همه قسمتاش همینطوریه ها کلا جاهایی که یکم پیچیده بود و دانش اموزو اذیت میکرد رو حذف کردن.
فصل تولید مثل یادته؟
یه نموداری داشت که مال هورمون lh و فولیکول استروژن و اینا بود
این بالا میره اون پایین میاد هفته اول اینطور هفته دوم اینطور
کلا اینو حذف کردن از فصل تولید مثل 
حتی به زدن تستای حرکت و دینامیکم فکر میکنم چون خیلی اسون تر شده 
البته اونارو گذاشتم اولویتای اخر.
درمورد موج ازمون خوب گفتی ... 
سعی میکنم موج رو همزمان پیش ببرم
چون دارم کتابشو.
موج ریاضی و فیزیک پایه و عربی و ادبیاتم دارم اذین بنظرت اونارو هم هر از گاهی بزنم ازموناشو؟


خب پس روی کافی بودن تفاهم داریم
ببین تو تا جالا خوب خوندی،پس می تونی برسونی نگران نباش،دقیقا همین چیزی که گفتی تو اولویت های آخر فلان فصل رو گذاشتی درسته،منظورم منم همینه اولویت بندی درست
موج آزمون بیشتر شیمیش واجبه،برای عمومی ها مگه قرار نیست دور دنیا یا زرد عمومی رو کار کنی؟پس دیگه نیازی به اون نیست
در مورد ریاضی فیزیک آزمون زدن خیلی خوبه،می تونی برای مرور و تسلط بیشتر و تمرین بیشتر مدیریت زمان استفاده کنی،ولی این که چه طوری و با چه حجمی بستگی به زمانت داره،مطالب باقی مونده و این جور موارد،اگه هم خواستی جلوتر که رفتی به جای موج می تونی آزمون جامع بزنی،قلمچی یا گاج اخیر،فیزیکای رشته ی ریاضی کنکورای اخیر،اینا حجمش کمتره*

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Wonderland




سلام .
اونجایی که گفتید روز اول می خونید روز سوم مرور می کنید یعنی چی؟
منظورتون اینه دو روز تست و درسنامه می زنید روز سوم مرور؟
بعد تحلیل آزموم عمومی ها رو بافاصله گذاشتید،خب طبعا بلافاصله چون سوالات تو ذهنتونن سریع تر می تونید تحلیل کنید،دلیلش چیه؟مثلا اینکه به اون تایم مفید نیاز دارید،یا می خواید خیلی رو عمومی یک زمان نمونید؟


بله دوروز تست و درسنامه بعدش روز سوم مرور میکنم.من اوایل روز مرور رو گذاشته روز حمعه ها ولی اکثر مواقع انجام نمیدادم و جدی نمیگرفتم ولی الان خیلی بهتر شده اینحوری.
بعد ازمون عمومی عمومی خسته میشم و ترجیحا دلم میخواد چشمم به چشم سوالا نباشه یه چند ساعتی:/
این کتاب ها ترتیب روال شون رو اینجوری چیدم حالا مثلا ممکنه بعد زبان بیام تحلیل کنم یا بعد فیزیک.هر موقع حسش بود.*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *
> 
> عه چرا این منشن رو ندیدمآلارمش نیومد
> حتما استاد.تا وقتی که برگردی مسئولیت تاپیک رو به عهده می گیرم تا جایی که امتحانات اجازه بدن.ولی مشکوک رفتی،اگه برگردی بگی رفتی پیش خونی ......!!!!!
> مرسی از دعاتون.ولی معدل الف ترم اول خز است*


پس ایشالله شیرینی رینگ استریتت رو بخوریم   :Yahoo (65):   :Y (518):

----------


## Rozalin79

*چه تاپیک خوبی ممنون از استارتر
حیف کنکوری نیستم اینجا برنامه ریزیم رو بزارم نقد کنید*

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط indomitable




بله دوروز تست و درسنامه بعدش روز سوم مرور میکنم.من اوایل روز مرور رو گذاشته روز حمعه ها ولی اکثر مواقع انجام نمیدادم و جدی نمیگرفتم ولی الان خیلی بهتر شده اینحوری.
بعد ازمون عمومی عمومی خسته میشم و ترجیحا دلم میخواد چشمم به چشم سوالا نباشه یه چند ساعتی:/
این کتاب ها ترتیب روال شون رو اینجوری چیدم حالا مثلا ممکنه بعد زبان بیام تحلیل کنم یا بعد فیزیک.هر موقع حسش بود.


آها،اوکیه برنامه تون.می خواستم بگم این مرورهاتون رو یه کم با فاصله بذارید حالا که میگید ممکنه نرید سراغش پس همین طوری بهتره.حتما برنامه ی آزمونی سنجشی برای دروس اختصاصی داشته باشید مثلا دو تا سه هفته یک بار از مباحثی که خوندید آزمون بگیرید تا مهارتای مدیریت زمان تقویت بشن و این کار به جمع بندی صرفا موکول نشه.و همین طور بازخورد از مطالعه تون داشته باشید این طوری*

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Infinite_Delusion


پس ایشالله شیرینی رینگ استریتت رو بخوریم   



خیلی ممنونان شاء الله برای خودتون.*

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Wonderland




آها،اوکیه برنامه تون.می خواستم بگم این مرورهاتون رو یه کم با فاصله بذارید حالا که میگید ممکنه نرید سراغش پس همین طوری بهتره.حتما برنامه ی آزمونی سنجشی برای دروس اختصاصی داشته باشید مثلا دو تا سه هفته یک بار از مباحثی که خوندید آزمون بگیرید تا مهارتای مدیریت زمان تقویت بشن و این کار به جمع بندی صرفا موکول نشه.و همین طور بازخورد از مطالعه تون داشته باشید این طوری


ازمون موسسه نمیخوام بزنم.
کتاب جمع بندی سفارش دادم بیان اونارو میزنم،که مال سال ۹۳ تا ۹۸ ان.سال های ۹۹ و قبل ۹۳ رو هم یکی از بچه ها گذاشته بود که تاپیک رو آپ کردم دانلود میکنم میزنم شایدم از سوالا کپی گرفتم.اینجوری بهتر نیست؟جامع های سنجش رو هم میزنم.*

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط indomitable




ازمون موسسه نمیخوام بزنم.
کتاب جمع بندی سفارش دادم بیان اونارو میزنم،که مال سال ۹۳ تا ۹۸ ان.سال های ۹۹ و قبل ۹۳ رو هم یکی از بچه ها گذاشته بود که تاپیک رو آپ کردم دانلود میکنم میزنم شایدم از سوالا کپی گرفتم.اینجوری بهتر نیست؟جامع های سنجش رو هم میزنم.


بله،اینا که گفتید برای جمع بندی نهاییه،کنکور زدن و ...
شما فکر می کنم پایه درسی تون قویه و ساعت مطالعه تون هم خیلی خوبه،برای همین احتمالا می تونید حتی تو جمع بندی مدیریت زمان رو تمرین کنید و از پسش بربیاید،ولی به طور کلی بهتر بود آزمون می دادید
در مورد جمع بندی هم به موقع تاپیکش رو می زنم،خودم علاوه بر کنکورا آزمون موسسات سال های قبل و امسال گذاشته بود،چون سوالات کنکور های قدیمی تر واقعا قدیمی ان و قبلا حلشون کردیم،نیازه با دسته های سوالات کاملا جدید روبه رو بشیم،برای همین میگم چند تا تالیفی هم باشه*

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Wonderland



بله،اینا که گفتید برای جمع بندی نهاییه،کنکور زدن و ...
شما فکر می کنم پایه درسی تون قویه و ساعت مطالعه تون هم خیلی خوبه،برای همین احتمالا می تونید حتی تو جمع بندی مدیریت زمان رو تمرین کنید و از پسش بربیاید،ولی به طور کلی بهتر بود آزمون می دادید
در مورد جمع بندی هم به موقع تاپیکش رو می زنم،خودم علاوه بر کنکورا آزمون موسسات سال های قبل و امسال گذاشته بود،چون سوالات کنکور های قدیمی تر واقعا قدیمی ان و قبلا حلشون کردیم،نیازه با دسته های سوالات کاملا جدید روبه رو بشیم،برای همین میگم چند تا تالیفی هم باشه


والا ساعت مطالعم حدود پنج شش ساعته در روز.ولی مفیده یعنی ثانیه به ثانیه ش با کرنومتره.
که اونم یه روش پیدا کردم امروز هم زیاد بخونم هم لذت ببرم از درس.

والا خواهر همین سوالای گاج عمومی رو هم میزنم ۳۰ درصدش تالیفیه،یا تغییر جزییه یا تغییر کلی*

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط indomitable




والا ساعت مطالعم حدود پنج شش ساعته در روز.ولی مفیده یعنی ثانیه به ثانیه ش با کرنومتره.
که اونم یه روش پیدا کردم امروز هم زیاد بخونم هم لذت ببرم از درس.

والا خواهر همین سوالای گاج عمومی رو هم میزنم ۳۰ درصدش تالیفیه،یا تغییر جزییه یا تغییر کلی



آها.فکر کنم شما رو با یه دختر خانم دیگه ای که رشته ریاضی بود تو انجمن اشتباه گرفتم
ولی اوکیه 6 ساعت کرومتری هم خوبه.ولی برای این دوران سعی کنید ساعت مطالعه تون رو بالا بیارید.به 8 برسونید کم کم.که بتونید تست بیشتری هم بزنید*

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Wonderland





آها.فکر کنم شما رو با یه دختر خانم دیگه ای که رشته ریاضی بود تو انجمن اشتباه گرفتم
ولی اوکیه 6 ساعت کرومتری هم خوبه.ولی برای این دوران سعی کنید ساعت مطالعه تون رو بالا بیارید.به 8 برسونید کم کم.که بتونید تست بیشتری هم بزنید


عه منم ریاضیم

دارم سعی میکنم.

مرسی از راهنمایی هات*

----------


## telma_alen

> *
> 
> سلام.
> این تاپیک کامله و می تونید استفاده کنید 
> معرفی بهترین منابع برای کنکور 1400 نظام جدید | یکبار برای همیشه*


منابع نمیخواستم
شیوه برنامه ریزی درست و اصولی و نحوه ی پیشروی مد نظرم بود.ممنونم

----------


## ha.hg

> منابع نمیخواستم
> شیوه برنامه ریزی درست و اصولی و نحوه ی پیشروی مد نظرم بود.ممنونم


وویس جامع روش مطالعه،برنامه ریزی و منابع(matrooke)


http://forum.konkur.in/thread54794.html

http://forum.konkur.in/thread68866.html

----------


## MoonlessNight

لطفا نظرتون رو راجب برنامه بگین.

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط atefeh80










لطفا نظرتون راجب برنامه من بهم بگین.


تا حالا این برنامه رو اجرا کردی؟یا تازه نوشتی؟*

----------


## MoonlessNight

> *
> 
> تا حالا این برنامه رو اجرا کردی؟یا تازه نوشتی؟*


کتابام واسه عمومی ها جمع بندی هستن واسه همین یه خورده سریع
جلو می رن
روندم کم و بیش اینه
ولی اینو واسه حدود ۱۶ روز آینده نوشتم
می خواستم نقصاشو بدونم.

----------


## MoonlessNight

> توی این تاپیک قرار نیست برای افراد برنامه ی شخصی بنویسیم
> قراره هرکس خواست ، برنامه هفتگی خودش رو قرار بده و افرادی که نظر یا نقد وبرسی ای دارن ارائه بدن.
> بچه های رتبه برتر هم اگه خواستن بیان و نمونه برنامه هفتگی شون رو قرار بدن...(ماشالله انقدر رتبه برترا به انجمن سرمیزنن که )
> توجه شود از اونجایی که برنامه ی هرشخص طبق شرایط و نقاط ضعف وقوت خودش هست پس نمیشه 100 دردصد الگو قرارش داد
> 
> هدف دیدن برنامه های متنوع و ایده گرفتن هست نه تحمیل یا تخریب
> *این روهم بدونین ، برنامه ی خوب تاوقتی بهش عمل نشه بدرد لای جرز دیوارم نمیخوره ... اون شخصی که برنامه ی بدی هم داره اما بهش عمل میکنه خیلی موفق تر از کسی میشه که برنامه ی عالی ای داره اما بهش متعهد نیست
> *
> 
> ...


ممکنه نظرتون رو بگین؟

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> ممکنه نظرتون رو بگین؟


چشم
الآن یه نگاه میندازم

----------


## MoonlessNight

> چشم
> الآن یه نگاه میندازم


ممنون

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> ممکنه نظرتون رو بگین؟



*نقدم رو طبق نظر شخصی میگم :*
نسبت به ساختار کلی برنامه تون ، اینکه مشخص نکردید برای هردرس چقدر قراره زمان اختصاص پیدا کنه باعث میشه هم سرعت مطالعه و هم تمرکز مطالعه تون پایین بیاد .... سعی کنید مشخص کنید هرروز قراره هردرس رو چقدر براش تایم بذارید

برای آرایه نوشتید فلان صفحه ، بنظرم بجای اینکه صفحه مشخص کنی ، مبحث مربوطه رو مشخص کن ، مثلا فلان روزها مجاز مطالعه وتست زده شود و فلان روزها حسن تعلیل کارشود و فلان روز تیپ تست های جامع آرایه کار شود.

اگه الآن آزمون آزمایشی نمیدید ، برای عربی بهتره بجای درس به درس و پراکنده خوندن ، مبحثی جلو برید ... قواعد رو بعنوان یه کانون توجه مجزا جلو ببرید ، برای ترجمه هرروز مستمر چندتا تست کار وتحلیل کنید ، درک طلب و تحلیل صرفی هم مهارت محور هستن و هرکدوم باید مستمر تمرین بشن 

سرعت پیشروی تون برای دینی خیلی بالاست ، هرروز یک درس ، یا مجبور میشی هرروز بیش از حد برای دینی تایم بذاری یا اینکه نصف ونیمه و ناقص میخونیش....یکم سرعت توی دینی رو کمتر و مرور رو بیشتر کن

نظراتی که توی پست های قبل داده بودم هم اغلب میتونه شامل شما هم بشه

اینکه برای ریاضی ، نوشتید 2 ساعت فیلم ، این 2 ساعت باید نوشته بشه قراره کدوم مبحث یادگیریش تکمیل بشه ، برای ریاضی تست زنی قرار ندادی و حتی اگه همه ی فیلم های آموزشی دنیا رو هم نگاه کنی اما موازی باهاش تست نزنی نمیتونی مطلب رو تثبیت کنی و ازش درصد بگیری.

سعی کن بعد از هر یکی دوهفته ، داخل برنامه ات یه آزمون شبیه سازی شده طبق خوانده های انجام شده قرار بری و ببینی اون چیزایی که در ظاهر خوندی رو اصلا میتونی در عمل اجراشون کنی یا نه.... این آزمون و تحلیل دقیقش میتونه بعنوان مرور و رفع اشکال باشه 

دیگه بخاطر همون دلایلی که قبلا بازگو کردم ، زیاد وارد جزئیات نمیشم

----------


## MoonlessNight

> *نقدم رو طبق نظر شخصی میگم :*
> نسبت به ساختار کلی برنامه تون ، اینکه مشخص نکردید برای هردرس چقدر قراره زمان اختصاص پیدا کنه باعث میشه هم سرعت مطالعه و هم تمرکز مطالعه تون پایین بیاد .... سعی کنید مشخص کنید هرروز قراره هردرس رو چقدر براش تایم بذارید
> 
> برای آرایه نوشتید فلان صفحه ، بنظرم بجای اینکه صفحه مشخص کنی ، مبحث مربوطه رو مشخص کن ، مثلا فلان روزها مجاز مطالعه وتست زده شود و فلان روزها حسن تعلیل کارشود و فلان روز تیپ تست های جامع آرایه کار شود.
> 
> اگه الآن آزمون آزمایشی نمیدید ، برای عربی بهتره بجای درس به درس و پراکنده خوندن ، مبحثی جلو برید ... قواعد رو بعنوان یه کانون توجه مجزا جلو ببرید ، برای ترجمه هرروز مستمر چندتا تست کار وتحلیل کنید ، درک طلب و تحلیل صرفی هم مهارت محور هستن و هرکدوم باید مستمر تمرین بشن 
> 
> سرعت پیشروی تون برای دینی خیلی بالاست ، هرروز یک درس ، یا مجبور میشی هرروز بیش از حد برای دینی تایم بذاری یا اینکه نصف ونیمه و ناقص میخونیش....یکم سرعت توی دینی رو کمتر و مرور رو بیشتر کن
> 
> ...


نظرتون راجب دینی کاملا درسته
و همین طور ارایه
راجب ساعت هایی که  گفتین باید مشخص کنم هر کدوم از اختصاصی رو حدود 2 ساعت گذاشتم (البته نه تو این برگه)
من ریاضی ملاکپور می بینم با این که جلساتی رو حذف کردم اما هر روز باید دو ساعت از کلاسش رو ببینم
مثلا جزوه تابع حدود 80 تسته که من نوشتم مرور جزوه تا اون تست ها رو کار کنم دوباره
و برای جمع بندی برم سراغ تست کنکور و واقعا نمی دونم چطوری میشه با وقت کم برای ریاضی کاری دیگه ای کرد
و این که می گین ازمون شبیه سازی بدم
من امروز یه عالمه وقت هدر دادم تا تست های فصل به فصل فیزیک کنکور رو به صورت جمع و جور گیر بیارم 
تهشم اون چیزی که میخاستم نشد
حالا این که مطابق اون چیزی که میخونم ازمون پیدا کنم مشکله واسم !
و این که به نظر شما تعداد تست ها واسه شیمی یا فیزیک کم نبود؟
و سوال بعد به نظر شما با وقت کمم درست اینه که نوسان و مغناطیس رو فیلم ببینم یا درسنامه بخونم وتعدا تست رو بیش تر کنم؟

شرمنده سوال ها زیاد شد.

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> نظرتون راجب دینی کاملا درسته
> و همین طور ارایه
> راجب ساعت هایی که  گفتین باید مشخص کنم هر کدوم از اختصاصی رو حدود 2 ساعت گذاشتم (البته نه تو این برگه)
> من ریاضی ملاکپور می بینم با این که جلساتی رو حذف کردم اما هر روز باید دو ساعت از کلاسش رو ببینم
> مثلا جزوه تابع حدود 80 تسته که من نوشتم مرور جزوه تا اون تست ها رو کار کنم دوباره
> و برای جمع بندی برم سراغ تست کنکور و واقعا نمی دونم چطوری میشه با وقت کم برای ریاضی کاری دیگه ای کرد
> و این که می گین ازمون شبیه سازی بدم
> من امروز یه عالمه وقت هدر دادم تا تست های فصل به فصل فیزیک کنکور رو به صورت جمع و جور گیر بیارم 
> تهشم اون چیزی که میخاستم نشد
> ...


راجع به فیلم دیدن ، سعی کن بخش هایی که ضعف داری و نیاز به تکمیل یادگیری داری رو نگاه کنی ، و بخش هایی رو که خودت مفهومش رو بلدی بجای فیلم دیدن بیشتر تمرین و تست کارکن

میتونی برای اینکه راحت تر طبق خونده هات آزمون شبیه سازی شده بگیری ، از آزمونای آنلاینی مثل منتا یا لرنیتو استفاده کنی.... اونجا میشه مباحث و سوالات رو سریع انتخاب و بصورت زمان دار هرجور که دلت خواست آزمون بسازی

از اونجایی که من از وضعیت شما اطلاعی ندارم نمیتونم راجع به کم بودن یا زیاد بودن تعداد تست هاتون نظر بدم

ببینید با کدوم سریعتر پیش میرید ، اگه با درسنامه راحت تری درسنامه بخون اگه هم فیلم سریع تر یادمیگیری فیلم ببین ولی هیچ وقت وسواس بخرج نده ، برای دروس حلیاتی بعداز شکل گیری یادگیری اولیه تا زمانی که درگیر حل تست و رفع اشکال نشی نمیتونی توی کنکور ازش درصد بگیری

----------


## Mina_medicine

*فقط از زیر جواب دادن به برنامه من در رفتین و سپردین به اذین؟
منم نقد میخوام*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *فقط از زیر جواب دادن به برنامه من در رفتین و سپردین به اذین؟
> منم نقد میخوام*


ماشالله چقدر نقد پذیری  :Yahoo (1): 

هدف تاپیک این نبوده که افراد بیان برنامه بذارن و فقط یک نفر نقد کنه و نظر بده .....منظور مشارکت همگانی بوده :Yahoo (3): 

توی برنامه ی روزانه ات هرروز حدود 4 ساعت زیست گذاشتی که 1 ساعتش مطالعه هست و بقیش تست زنی ، از اونجایی که زیست درسی خوندنی هست شاید اینقدر بولد کردن تایم تست کار درستی نباشه.... یکم کفه ی مطالعه رو برای زیست سنگین تر کن ، یا روش تست زنی ای که انجام میدی رو مطالعه محور انجام بده نه اینکه فقط تست بزنی و جواب رو چک کنی.

اون سه ساعت اول صبحی که برای ریاضی گذاشتی ، میتونی اون بخش رو دوگانه اش کنی ، اول بعداز بیداری درحد نیم ساعت چهل دقیقه یه کار سبک برای دروس عمومی ها انجام بدی و بعدش بری سراغ ریاضی ، شاید یک دفعه صبح زود رو با یه درس سنگین شروع کردن باعث بشه برنامه اونطوری که باید اجرا نشه (البته بستگی به شخص داره من خودم هم عادت داشتم اول صبح سنگین شروع کنم)

مرزهای مطالعاتی خبر از نوسان و نداشتن نظم و تعهد کافی میدن
تایمی که برای تست زنی هات مشخص کردی تایم های کمی نیستن اما توی گزارش های روزانه ات تعداد تست هات با میزان تایم های مشخص شده هماهنگی ندارن...... یا سرعت تست زنی ات منعطف سازی نشده یا داری وسواس گونه و تشریحی تست میزنی

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*up*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*برنامه ی من ، پارسال از اواسط فروردین تا اواخر اردیبهشت :* (در نقد و برسی برنامه ی هرشخص میزان پیشروی های قبلی و وضعیت کنونی لحاظ شود)

----------


## MoonlessNight



----------


## MoonlessNight



----------


## MoonlessNight

سلام
اول از همه واقعا از کاربر زیرو (اسمتون رو نمی دونم) و خانم نیازی مطلق
به خاطر زحمتاشون ممنونم :Yahoo (1): 
من این برنامه رو واسه ۲۰ روز آینده ریختم.
و این اولین باره که فکر میکنم منطقیه‌.
ریاضی فیلم می بینم و به کلاس مطمئنم واسه فصلی مثل تابع ۸۰ تست حل شده و مرور هم منظورم همون جزوست. که حداکثر اواسط اردیبهشت تمام میشه.
۱ _ ریاضی روش درستیه؟
۲_ با توجه به این که فیزیکم جالب نیست تعداد تست کمه؟
۳_ و این که ممنون میشم یه نظر کلی راجبش بدین.

----------


## MoonlessNight

> توی این تاپیک قرار نیست برای افراد برنامه ی شخصی بنویسیم
> قراره هرکس خواست ، برنامه هفتگی خودش رو قرار بده و افرادی که نظر یا نقد وبرسی ای دارن ارائه بدن.
> بچه های رتبه برتر هم اگه خواستن بیان و نمونه برنامه هفتگی شون رو قرار بدن...(ماشالله انقدر رتبه برترا به انجمن سرمیزنن که )
> توجه شود از اونجایی که برنامه ی هرشخص طبق شرایط و نقاط ضعف وقوت خودش هست پس نمیشه 100 دردصد الگو قرارش داد
> 
> هدف دیدن برنامه های متنوع و ایده گرفتن هست نه تحمیل یا تخریب
> *این روهم بدونین ، برنامه ی خوب تاوقتی بهش عمل نشه بدرد لای جرز دیوارم نمیخوره ... اون شخصی که برنامه ی بدی هم داره اما بهش عمل میکنه خیلی موفق تر از کسی میشه که برنامه ی عالی ای داره اما بهش متعهد نیست
> *
> 
> ...


 :40:

----------


## MoonlessNight

@Wonderland

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط atefeh80






سلام عاطفه جان
اینایی که توی پرانتز برای زیست نوشتی ساعت هستش؟برنامه ای که برای زیست داری چیه؟یعنی چی رو قراره بخونی؟یا چه تعداد تست؟
تایم نصف کلاس ریاضی چه قدره؟ تو 20 دقیقه کجا رو می خونی؟تست علامت دار یا درسنامه؟و این که کافیه؟
منظور از مطالب مهم کتاب درسی فیزیک متن کتابه؟با تمریناش؟چرا برای فیزیک که مشکل داری تست بیشتر کار نمی کنی،بیشتر وقتت درسنامه و کتابه
برای عربی درسنامه می خونی یا فیلم دیدی؟
سوالات رو جواب بده تا نظرم رو بگم(اون درسایی رو هم که نپرسیدم رو با بقیه اش یک جا میگم)*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> سلام
> اول از همه واقعا از کاربر زیرو (اسمتون رو نمی دونم) و خانم نیازی مطلق
> به خاطر زحمتاشون ممنونم
> من این برنامه رو واسه ۲۰ روز آینده ریختم.
> و این اولین باره که فکر میکنم منطقیه‌.
> ریاضی فیلم می بینم و به کلاس مطمئنم واسه فصلی مثل تابع ۸۰ تست حل شده و مرور هم منظورم همون جزوست. که حداکثر اواسط اردیبهشت تمام میشه.
> ۱ _ ریاضی روش درستیه؟
> ۲_ با توجه به این که فیزیکم جالب نیست تعداد تست کمه؟
> ۳_ و این که ممنون میشم یه نظر کلی راجبش بدین.


سلام
تایم هر باکس داخل برنامه ات رو هم بگو....

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> 


عربی رو درس به درس داخل برنامه ات نوشتی.....اگه کلاس آنلاین خاصی براش میری که هیچ ، درغیراینصورت توی بازه ی زمانی باقی مونده بهتره موضوعی عربی رو جمع کنی نه درس به درس....موضوعی بخون رفع اشکال کن تست بزن و از خودت آزمونک بگیر

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> فایل پیوست 96954
> فایل پیوست 96955


زیست داخل برنامه ی هرروز چقدر تایم دادی ؟

قشنگ معلومه برنامه رو طوری نوشتی که حداکثر حجم رو برات تامین کنه........ولی این مدل زیست خوندن کیفیتی رو به همراه نداره....20 دقیقه گیاهی خوندن اصلا معنی نداره....20 دیقه بخوای نیت به خوندن کنی تموم میشه اصلا تایم برای عمیق شدن نمیکشه

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> فایل پیوست 96954
> فایل پیوست 96955



نحوه برنامه ای که برای ادبیات چیدی بازدهی خوبی نخواهد داشت
تک آرایه ها رو خیلی کش دادی و انقدر پخش هستن که توی برنامه محو شدن.....مستمر کارشدن مباحث مهارت محور ادبیات به درستی داخل برنامه رعایت نشده

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> 



ببین...با توجه به برنامه ای که خودت نوشتی...منم یه مدل برنامه نوشتم
نگاش کن ، اگه طبقش ایده ای گرفتی داخل برنامه خودت اعمال کن




(با توجه به برنامه ای که خودت نوشتی حدس زدم حجم مطالعه ات پایین نباشه)


برای آرایه ها اگه خواستی این حرکت رو بزن   




بعد از یکی دوهفته که یادگیری آرایه هات اوکی شد ، برای آرایه فقط تست بزن (بیشتر هم تستای ترکیبی)
بعداز یک هفته تکمیل یادگیری آرایه ها ، پارت آرایه رو بجاش تست مستمر قرابت و تحلیلش و تست مستمر ارایه و تحلیلش قرار بده

----------


## MoonlessNight

> *
> 
> سلام عاطفه جان
> اینایی که توی پرانتز برای زیست نوشتی ساعت هستش؟برنامه ای که برای زیست داری چیه؟یعنی چی رو قراره بخونی؟یا چه تعداد تست؟
> تایم نصف کلاس ریاضی چه قدره؟ تو 20 دقیقه کجا رو می خونی؟تست علامت دار یا درسنامه؟و این که کافیه؟
> منظور از مطالب مهم کتاب درسی فیزیک متن کتابه؟با تمریناش؟چرا برای فیزیک که مشکل داری تست بیشتر کار نمی کنی،بیشتر وقتت درسنامه و کتابه
> برای عربی درسنامه می خونی یا فیلم دیدی؟
> سوالات رو جواب بده تا نظرم رو بگم(اون درسایی رو هم که نپرسیدم رو با بقیه اش یک جا میگم)*


سلام
من سال دوممه و خوب پارسال بیشتر زیست رو با تست حل کردم
چون وقتم کمه تصمیم گرفتم هر روز یه گفتار متنش+ نکات شکل ها رو بخونم. گفتار دیگه ای هم که می بینید گفتاریه که خوندمش و قراره مرورش کنم. راجب گیاهی هم جزوه جمع بندی با فیلم دارم که در مجموع ۱۱۰ تست هم داره .اون ۲۰ دقیقه در واقع دیدن نصف جلسه اونه.
اما تست زیست همون هزار تست رو براش میگیرم.
خوب یه سری مطالب کتاب درسی فیزیک که مهمن رو میخونم
البته این برنامه من واسه بیست روزه طبیعتاً وقت کنم بر میگردم تست بیش تر کار میکنم. ( در واقع بعد تموم شدن دیگه کنکور فصل به فصل رو چند بار می زنم)
عربی فیلم و کتاب.

----------


## MoonlessNight

> عربی رو درس به درس داخل برنامه ات نوشتی.....اگه کلاس آنلاین خاصی براش میری که هیچ ، درغیراینصورت توی بازه ی زمانی باقی مونده بهتره موضوعی عربی رو جمع کنی نه درس به درس....موضوعی بخون رفع اشکال کن تست بزن و از خودت آزمونک بگیر


بله فیلم کنارش داره قبلاً خوندمش زود تموم میکنم.

----------


## MoonlessNight

> نحوه برنامه ای که برای ادبیات چیدی بازدهی خوبی نخواهد داشت
> تک آرایه ها رو خیلی کش دادی و انقدر پخش هستن که توی برنامه محو شدن.....مستمر کارشدن مباحث مهارت محور ادبیات به درستی داخل برنامه رعایت نشده


به عنوان مثال ارایه تشبیه که می بینید شامل اضافه تشبیهی و...
که حدود ۲۵ صفحه ست.
و این که مباحث مهارت محور دقیقا منظورتون کدومه؟

----------


## MoonlessNight

من یه خورده دیر بیدار شدم برم به برنامه برسم
 شب میام .
ممنون زحمت می کشید.

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> به عنوان مثال ارایه تشبیه که می بینید شامل اضافه تشبیهی و...
> که حدود ۲۵ صفحه ست.
> و این که مباحث مهارت محور دقیقا منظورتون کدومه؟


مهارت محور ها آرایه و قرابت هستن که تا وقتی مستمر تست براشون کار نشه توی کنکور بازدهی نمیدن
لغت و املا یا تاریخ ادبیات اغلب حفظی طور هستن تا مهارت محور ، بیشتر نیاز به مرور مداوم دارن

----------


## Wonderland

*/




 نوشته اصلی توسط atefeh80




سلام
من سال دوممه و خوب پارسال بیشتر زیست رو با تست حل کردم
چون وقتم کمه تصمیم گرفتم هر روز یه گفتار متنش+ نکات شکل ها رو بخونم. گفتار دیگه ای هم که می بینید گفتاریه که خوندمش و قراره مرورش کنم. راجب گیاهی هم جزوه جمع بندی با فیلم دارم که در مجموع ۱۱۰ تست هم داره .اون ۲۰ دقیقه در واقع دیدن نصف جلسه اونه.
اما تست زیست همون هزار تست رو براش میگیرم.
خوب یه سری مطالب کتاب درسی فیزیک که مهمن رو میخونم
البته این برنامه من واسه بیست روزه طبیعتاً وقت کنم بر میگردم تست بیش تر کار میکنم. ( در واقع بعد تموم شدن دیگه کنکور فصل به فصل رو چند بار می زنم)
عربی فیلم و کتاب.


برنامه ریاضی به نظرم اگه مرور های 20 دقیقه ای طوری هست که نمی رسی  تست های علامت داری که از جزوه علامت زدی رو مرور کنی باید برنامه رو یه سه چهار روزیبین برنامه اضافه کنی خودت دوباره حلشون کنی.و به  هیچ وجه ریاضی رو از روی جزوه سوالاتش رو چشمی مرور نکن.حتما دست به مداد باش
بعد از اتمام این کلاس ها کاری که باید بکنی اینه که،آزمون های تک درسه کنکور(به جز اونایی که قراره برای سه روز یه بار بزنی) و اگه کتاب آزمونی استانداردی داری بزنی تا بتونی رفع اشکال کنی که کجاها اون کیفیت لازم رو نداشته مطالعه و باید حل شه مشکلش و همین طور آشنایی با تیپ تست های بیشتر
دینی تو برنامه قبل تست هر درس مرورش رو توی همون روز گذاشتی،به نظرمن دقیقا باید برعکس باشه.یعنی این که روز اول متن کتاب رو میخونی و فرداش تست درسته.ولی قبل تسته نباید مرور باشه تا بفهمی کجاها رو اشکال داری فراموش میشن.این رو بذار برای بعد تست ها همون روز
به غیر از دستور زبان فارسی که بهتره کلا نظری ندم،اگه قرابت و آرایه هر دو هر روز باشن بهتره،تا این که یک روز درمیان 
برنامه فیزیک یه طوریه به نظرم.بیشتر حالت امتحان نهایی داره!نمی دونم شاید این نظر من باشه فقط*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> من یه خورده دیر بیدار شدم برم به برنامه برسم
>  شب میام .
> ممنون زحمت می کشید.


*شب من نیستم  .... سوالی داشتی از wonderland بپرس =)*

----------


## MoonlessNight

> */
> 
> برنامه ریاضی به نظرم اگه مرور های 20 دقیقه ای طوری هست که نمی رسی  تست های علامت داری که از جزوه علامت زدی رو مرور کنی باید برنامه رو یه سه چهار روزیبین برنامه اضافه کنی خودت دوباره حلشون کنی.و به  هیچ وجه ریاضی رو از روی جزوه سوالاتش رو چشمی مرور نکن.حتما دست به مداد باش
> بعد از اتمام این کلاس ها کاری که باید بکنی اینه که،آزمون های تک درسه کنکور(به جز اونایی که قراره برای سه روز یه بار بزنی) و اگه کتاب آزمونی استانداردی داری بزنی تا بتونی رفع اشکال کنی که کجاها اون کیفیت لازم رو نداشته مطالعه و باید حل شه مشکلش و همین طور آشنایی با تیپ تست های بیشتر
> دینی تو برنامه قبل تست هر درس مرورش رو توی همون روز گذاشتی،به نظرمن دقیقا باید برعکس باشه.یعنی این که روز اول متن کتاب رو میخونی و فرداش تست درسته.ولی قبل تسته نباید مرور باشه تا بفهمی کجاها رو اشکال داری فراموش میشن.این رو بذار برای بعد تست ها همون روز
> به غیر از دستور زبان فارسی که بهتره کلا نظری ندم،اگه قرابت و آرایه هر دو هر روز باشن بهتره،تا این که یک روز درمیان 
> برنامه فیزیک یه طوریه به نظرم.بیشتر حالت امتحان نهایی داره!نمی دونم شاید این نظر من باشه فقط*


ممنون زحمت کشیدین :Yahoo (8):

----------


## MoonlessNight

> *شب من نیستم  .... سوالی داشتی از wonderland بپرس =)*


ممنون کمک کردین. :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*برنامه ی کلی و حدودی تابستان پشت کنکوری من در تیرماه تا اواسط مرداد (تابستان 98) :
*


90 تا 120 دقیقه
90 دقیقه
120 دقیقه
45 تا 60 دقیقه
90 دقیقه
90 دقیقه




شنبه
تمرکز روی یک نقطه ضعف بین دورس عمومی (بین عربی یا ادبیات)
زیست (طبق اولویت بندیه نقاط و مباحث ضعف)
بین ریاضی و فیزیک ، اونی که ضعیف تره (اولویت بندی با مباحث ریشه ای و نقاط ضعف)
عمومی
شیمی (اولیت بندی با مباحث ریشه ای و نقاط ضعف مفهوم محور)
بین ریاضی و فیزیک ، اونی که وضعم توش بهتره ( اولویت بندی با رفع اشکال)




یکشنبه
تمرکز روی یک نقطه ضعف بین دورس عمومی (بین عربی یا ادبیات)
زیست (طبق اولویت بندیه نقاط و مباحث ضعف)
بین ریاضی و فیزیک ، اونی که ضعیف تره (اولویت بندی با مباحث ریشه ای و نقاط ضعف)
عمومی
شیمی (اولیت بندی با مباحث ریشه ای و نقاط ضعف مفهوم محور)
فیلیپ فلپ 




دوشنبه
تمرکز روی یک نقطه ضعف بین دورس عمومی (بین عربی یا ادبیات)
زیست (طبق اولویت بندیه نقاط و مباحث ضعف)
بین ریاضی و فیزیک ، اونی که ضعیف تره (اولویت بندی با مباحث ریشه ای و نقاط ضعف)
عمومی
شیمی (اولیت بندی با مباحث ریشه ای و نقاط ضعف مفهوم محور)
بین ریاضی و فیزیک ، اونی که وضعم توش بهتره ( اولویت بندی با رفع اشکال)




سه شنبه
تمرکز روی یک نقطه ضعف بین دورس عمومی (بین عربی یا ادبیات)
زیست (طبق اولویت بندیه نقاط و مباحث ضعف)
بین ریاضی و فیزیک ، اونی که ضعیف تره (اولویت بندی با مباحث ریشه ای و نقاط ضعف)
عمومی
شیمی (اولیت بندی با مباحث ریشه ای و نقاط ضعف مفهوم محور)
فیلیپ فلپ




چهارشنبه
تمرکز روی یک نقطه ضعف بین دورس عمومی (بین عربی یا ادبیات)
زیست (طبق اولویت بندیه نقاط و مباحث ضعف)
بین ریاضی و فیزیک ، اونی که ضعیف تره (اولویت بندی با مباحث ریشه ای و نقاط ضعف)
عمومی
شیمی (اولیت بندی با مباحث ریشه ای و نقاط ضعف مفهوم محور)
بین ریاضی و فیزیک ، اونی که وضعم توش بهتره ( اولویت بندی با رفع اشکال)




پنجشنبه
تمرکز روی یک نقطه ضعف بین دورس عمومی (بین عربی یا ادبیات)
زیست (طبق اولویت بندیه نقاط و مباحث ضعف)
بین ریاضی و فیزیک ، اونی که ضعیف تره (اولویت بندی با مباحث ریشه ای و نقاط ضعف)
عمومی
شیمی (اولیت بندی با مباحث ریشه ای و نقاط ضعف مفهوم محور)
فیلیپ فلپ




جمعه
تمرکز روی یک نقطه ضعف بین دورس عمومی (بین عربی یا ادبیات)
زیست (طبق اولویت بندیه نقاط و مباحث ضعف)
بین ریاضی و فیزیک ، اونی که ضعیف تره (اولویت بندی با مباحث ریشه ای و نقاط ضعف)
عمومی
شیمی (اولیت بندی با مباحث ریشه ای و نقاط ضعف مفهوم محور)
بین ریاضی و فیزیک ، اونی که وضعم توش بهتره ( اولویت بندی با رفع اشکال)









*
نکات و توضیحات کلی :
*
تمرکز روی دروس پایه

تعهد به سحرخیزی و صبح زود استارت زدن
حتما طی تابستون برای تخلیه انرژی و تخلیه روانی یک فعالیت مستمر هرروزه مثل ورزش داشته باشید(مخاطب اصلی پشت کنکوریا)

یه فعالیت و سرگرمی که ازش حس خوبی میگیرید ولی بهش اعتیاد رفتاری و وابستگی ندارید رو هرروز پیش ببرید(میتونه دیدن هرروز یکی دوقسمت از سریال کمدی باشه البته بشرطی که اعتیاد رفتاری رعایت بشه و ازش یه مدل سیستم پاداش و تنبیه ایجاد بشه)

توصیه میشه رفع اشکال ها و مطالعه ی نقاط ضعف همراه و موازی باهاش یادداشت برداری و جزوه نویسی انجام بشه تا سطح یادآوری و تسلط و پیشرفت سریع تر و منسجم تر رخ بده (یادداشت برداری برای اغلب افراد تاثیر مثبت و خوبی داره)

درتابستان اولویت با یادگیری و رفع نقاط ضعف هست ، پس اگه تعداد تست هاتون خیلی بالا نبود جای نگرانی نداره چون توی تابستون اولویت با تعداد تست بالا نیست ، البته در تابستون هم حتما باید مجموع تعداد تست هفتگی تون رو بین 800 تا 1000 حفظ کنید



*توجه =* *قرار دادن برنامه ها ، به منظور تقلید یا 100 درصد الگو قرار دادن نیست (چرا که اساس و بنیاد برنامه ی هرشخص براساس خودشناسی از خودش هست) ، بلکه بع منظور دیدن و نقد و پیداکردن خط فکری یا ایده مفید هست*

----------


## Negin8222

> *
> 
> والا ساعت مطالعم حدود پنج شش ساعته در روز.ولی مفیده یعنی ثانیه به ثانیه ش با کرنومتره.
> که اونم یه روش پیدا کردم امروز هم زیاد بخونم هم لذت ببرم از درس.
> 
> والا خواهر همین سوالای گاج عمومی رو هم میزنم ۳۰ درصدش تالیفیه،یا تغییر جزییه یا تغییر کلی*


چور میخونی و هم لذت میبری؟

----------


## indomitable

> چور میخونی و هم لذت میبری؟


خیلی تیکه تیکه کرده بودم درس خوندن رو.
مثلا میومدم قرابت میخوندم بعپ درسنامه فیزیک بعد دینی بعد دستور بعد شیمی درسنامه بعد لغت زبان بعد تست فیزیک
خیلی تیکه تیکه کرده بودم مباحث رو 
و اینجوری بهتر به برنامه هام میرسیدم و ذهنم خسته نمیشد

----------


## Lilamir

یه سوال این روتین های شبانه جدا از عمومی هاس ؟ مثلا روزی ۴ تا اختصاصی و ۲ تا عمومی میخونی عمومیم مثلا فارسی میخوای بخونی تو روتین شبانه دیگه نباید فارسی بزاریم؟

----------


## Lilamir

تو هفته اول باید کل مطالب ازمون خونده بشه ؟ کلا هفته اول و دون چیکار کنیم ؟

----------


## Lilamir

تو هفته اول باید کل مطالب ازمون خونده بشه ؟ کلا هفته اول و دون چیکار کنیم ؟

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> یه سوال این روتین های شبانه جدا از عمومی هاس ؟ مثلا روزی ۴ تا اختصاصی و ۲ تا عمومی میخونی عمومیم مثلا فارسی میخوای بخونی تو روتین شبانه دیگه نباید فارسی بزاریم؟


روتین های عمومی از خود عمومی هایی که قراره اون روز بخونی بحثشون جداست

روتین ها مثلا میتونن یه مدت روزی 5 تا تست قرابت و 5 تا تست ترجمه عربی باشن
ویژگی های اصلی روتین های روزانه عمومی این هست که مباحث مهارت محور باشن + مستمر کاربشن+ تایم وحجم روتین روزانه بیش ازحد زیاد نشه 

مثلا من قراره سه روز درهفته مبحث آراریه ادبیات رو توی باکس های حدود 90 دقیقه ای کارکنم ولی از یه طرف هم قراره هرشب روتین قرابت معنایی چندتا تست کارکنم ، پس تایم مطالعه ی عمومی جدا از روتینه

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> تو هفته اول باید کل مطالب ازمون خونده بشه ؟ کلا هفته اول و دون چیکار کنیم ؟


بستگی به سطح داوطلب و بودجه بندی آزمون داره

ولی همچین بایدی هم وجود نداره که بگیم باید توی هفته ی اول مطالب کامل خونده شده باشه
حالت استانداردش میشه گفت این هست که تا حدود روز 12 ام (اگه فاصله آزمون ها 14 روزه باشه) مطالب رو بخونین و تاحدودی رفع اشکال و مرورهم کرده باشید و حدود دوروز آخر رو به مرور و تثبیت مطالب خونده شده اختصاص بدید ازطریق آزمون های شبیه سازی یا آزمونک هایی که ازخودتون میگیرید

درکل اینکه هدف فقط رسوندن کامل بودجه بندی باشه بدرد نمیخوره باید کیفیت یادگیری و سنجش تسلط و رفع اشکال هم انجام بگیره

----------


## Sleep

ممنون میشم ایراداتشون بهم بگین

----------


## mat04

> ممنون میشم ایراداتشون بهم بگین


بنظرم تعداد تست و حجم رو هم بنویس مثلا شنبه فصل 1 شیمی دهم تا کجا؟

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> ممنون میشم ایراداتشون بهم بگین


چندتا پیشنهاد

اول اینکه توی ترتیب باکس های مطالعه ، بهتره عمومی ها رو بین اختصاصی ها پخش کنی نه اینکه عمومی ها رو بصورت مجزا بذاری آخرسر ، مثلا بیای از صبح تا ظهر دوتا باکس اختصاصی بذاری بعدش هم توی ظهر یه عمومی بذاری ... وقتی اختصاصی ها پشت سرهم باشن خستگی ذهنت بیشتر میشه.

برای ادبیات و عربی ، سعی کن قالب خوندنت بیشتر موضوعی باشه تا درس به درس .

اگه حجم برنامه ای که ریختی برات سنگینه ، ریاضی و فیزیک رو هرروز باهم نذار ، یه روز درمیونش کن اما بجای 1ساعت ونیم ، 2 ساعت بکنش... مثلا روزای فرد ریاضی 2 ساعت ، روزای زوج فیزیک 2 ساعت... به مرور که میزان استمرارت تثبیت شد میتونی ریاضی و فیزیک رو هرروز توی برنامه بذاری.

کنار این برنامه ای که نوشتی ، یه نقشه راه هرهفته برای هردرس بصورت کلی مشخص کن ، مثلا اگه قراره 5 روز زیست فصل دو رو بخونی این روهم بنویس که قراره هرروز چه کاری انجام بشه قراره پیش روی کنی یا مرور کنی یا روی تست زنی تمرکز داشته باشی یا تست مروری بزنی و غیره.

----------


## Lilamir

تست زماندار تو دو هفته ازمون میزنی ؟ اگه اره کیا میزنی ؟ کلا چند مدل تست داریم و دو هفته ازمون چجوری تست بزنیم ؟

----------


## amir1376

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Lilamir


تست زماندار تو دو هفته ازمون میزنی ؟ اگه اره کیا میزنی ؟ کلا چند مدل تست داریم و دو هفته ازمون چجوری تست بزنیم ؟


ببین تست زماندار زدن واسه خودش داستانیه 
به سطح درسیت خیلی بستگی داره بنظرم
همه این حرفایی که میزنم واسه قبل عیده 

اگر ضعیف باشی هر 2 هفته یک ازمون شبیه ساز رو به صورت زماندار بزنی کفایت میکنه چون بچه هایی که ضعیف اند مشکل اصلیشون درک و فهم مطالبه نه سرعت عمل
ازمون شبیه ساز مثلا میتونه همون ازمون غیرحضوری کانون باشه

اگر متوسط باشی واسه این که روی سرعت عملت کار کنی سعی کن تست های تکراری که قبلا زدی رو به صورت زماندار بزنی
این کار علاوه بر اینکه سرعت عملت رو بالا میبره و به مدیریت زمانت کمک میکنه خیلی واسه مرور و تسلط روی مباحث خوبه
مثلا مبحث سلول گالوانی رو که 80 تا تست داشته یکباز کامل حل کردی...حالا واسه زماندار زدن میای شماره های زوج رو انتخاب میکنی و توی زمان میزنی...حواست باشه اگر تست هارو علامتدار کردی فقط علامتدارا رو به صورت زماندار نزنی چون اون تست معمولا سخت و سنگین اند و نمیشه زماندار زدشون...واسه همین میگم تست های زوج یا فردش رو انتخاب کن که بزنی
ازمون شبیه ساز رو هم که باید بزنی

اگر قوی باشی علاوه بر چیزی که واسه متوسط ها گفتم میتونی به صورت موازی از کتابایی مثل موج ازمون با تست های جدید ازمون بزنی
سعی کن حتی چندتا درس رو در کنار هم زماندار بزنی تا ذهنت به خستگی عادت کنه...حالا چه میخواد تست تکراری باشه چه تست جدید از کتابای ازمونی*

----------


## Lilamir

> *
> 
> ببین تست زماندار زدن واسه خودش داستانیه 
> به سطح درسیت خیلی بستگی داره بنظرم
> همه این حرفایی که میزنم واسه قبل عیده 
> 
> اگر ضعیف باشی هر 2 هفته یک ازمون شبیه ساز رو به صورت زماندار بزنی کفایت میکنه چون بچه هایی که ضعیف اند مشکل اصلیشون درک و فهم مطالبه نه سرعت عمل
> ازمون شبیه ساز مثلا میتونه همون ازمون غیرحضوری کانون باشه
> 
> ...


خیلی ممنون. شما مشاوری ؟ من چند تا سوال مشاوره ای دارم نمیدونم چیکار کنم باید حتما بایه مشاور صحبت کنم ؟
بعد دو تا سوال دیگه هم داشتم . تو دو هفته ازمون برا دوازدهم تجربی پشت کنکور چجوری بخونم و مرور اینا داشته باشم یعنی چجوری تو این دو هفته یه برنامه خوب بچینم که هم مرور باش هم تست هارو بزنم و اینا . ما یه فامیل داشتیم میگفت هفته اول میخونم تست های فرد میزنم هفته دوم تست های زوج با تست های علامتدار بنظرت این روش خوبه ؟
سوال دومم اینکه من امسال کنکور دادم و غیرمجاز به انتخاب رشته شدم اگه امسال بشینم بخونم امکان قبولی تو سه رشته اول هستش یا نه ؟ اگه واقعا میشه یه ساله قبول شد بشینم بخونم چون امسال کنکور دومم بود و فقط یه بار دیگه نهایت بتونم کنکور بدم

----------


## Saturn8

UP

----------


## Sattar___m

Up

----------


## Dream come true

> فک کردی فقط خودت دفتر برنامه ریزی داشتی
> 
> 
> 
> فایل پیوست 96459


چقد منظم میخوندین! کاملا مشخصه با برنامه بوده تک تک درس ها
اون ex پارت اخر دفتر برنامه که هر روز 1.5ساعت وقت میذاشتین چی بوده؟

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> چقد منظم میخوندین! کاملا مشخصه با برنامه بوده تک تک درس ها
> اون ex پارت اخر دفتر برنامه که هر روز 1.5ساعت وقت میذاشتین چی بوده؟


سلام

اون بخش تا اونجایی که یادم هست ، بعضی وقتا مربوط به مطالعه های مستقل از بودجه بندی آزمون طبق برنامه شخصی خودم بود (مثلا یه روز 10 ساعت طبق بودجه بندی آزمون میخوندم +دوساعت طبق یسری برنامه های ریز اما مهمه شخصی )
... یا بعضی وقتا اون بخش برای یسری عقب اوفتادگی ها بود یا بعضی وقتا هم مربوط به آزمونه مخلوطی گرفتن وتحلیلش برای مرور بعضی دروس

----------


## Mahdi.JCH

سلام دوستان ... من اصن نمیتونم اینجوری بخونم که تو یه روز مثلا چند تا درس مختلف خونده بشه بخاطر همین برای کنکور ۱۴۰۱ از مهر ماه میخوام اینجوری بخونم :
۴ هفته ( فیلم آموزشی ریاضی حرف آخر ) + نوشتن جزوه
۳ هفته ( فیلم آموزشی فیزیک حرف آخر ) + نوشتن جزوه
۳ هفته ( فیلم آموزشی شیمی حرف آخر ) + نوشتن جزوه
خب حالا که فیلم هارو دیدم و جزوه نوشتم میرم سراغ درسنامه خوندن واس این درسا
۱ هفته ( درسنامه ریاضی مهروماه ) + نوشتن خلاصه کامل از درسنامه و جزوه
۱ هفته ( درسنامه فیزیک میکروطلایی ) + نوشتن خلاصه کامل از درسنامه و جزوه
۲ هفته ( درسنامه شیمی میکروطلایی ) + نوشتن خلاصه کامل از درسنامه و جزوه
خب خب خب الان نوبت عمومی ها و زیسته ...
۱۰ هفته وقت گذاشتم تو این ۱۰ هفته از شنبه تا چهارشنبه رو زیست شناسی میخونم ( درسنامه خیلی سبز + کتاب درسی + تست ) و تست ریاضی فیزیک شیمی از فصل آزمون که میشه حدود روزی ۵۰ تست
پنجشنبه و جمعه هم تو این ۱۰ هفته عمومی میخونم ( درسنامه و تست و خلاصه نویسی ) که میشه روزی ( یه مقداری فارسی موضوعی )( عربی یه درس )( زبان نیم درس یعنی یا گرامر یا تست لغت )( دینی هم دو درس بعضی موقع هم یه درس )
تا الان من فارسی عربی دینی زبان خوندم تست زدم خلاصه هم نوشتم 
ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی هم که خوندم خلاصه نوشتم از هرکدوم حدود ۹۰۰ تا تست زدم
زیست هم که خوندم و تو کتاب درسی نکته نوشتم تست هم زدم
حالا میشه بخش ۹ هفته ای برنامه من که بطور خلاصه بخوام بگم تو هرهفته شنبه فارسی عربی زبان + مقداری زیست +  کل ریاضی یا کل فیزیک یا کل شیمی دوره میکنم بعد تو بقیه روزای هفته هرروز یه آزمون جامع عمومی میزنم + تست زیست + تست ریاضی فیزیک شیمی ( با ضریب ۳ که بتونم سه بار مطالب دوره کنم ) + دینی هم هر هفته یه پایه دوره میکنم
این ۹ هفته تموم بشه که دیگ بعدش ۳ هفته برای آزمون جامع و دوره و مرور کامل یه هفته هم برای دوره و مرور نهایی میذارم تمااااام
شمایی که تا اینجا خوندی دمت گرم نظرتم بگو شاید بدردم خورد

----------


## z_raaa2001

> توی این تاپیک قرار نیست برای افراد برنامه ی شخصی بنویسیم
> قراره هرکس خواست ، برنامه هفتگی خودش رو قرار بده و افرادی که نظر یا نقد وبرسی ای دارن ارائه بدن.
> بچه های رتبه برتر هم اگه خواستن بیان و نمونه برنامه هفتگی شون رو قرار بدن...(ماشالله انقدر رتبه برترا به انجمن سرمیزنن که )
> توجه شود از اونجایی که برنامه ی هرشخص طبق شرایط و نقاط ضعف وقوت خودش هست پس نمیشه 100 دردصد الگو قرارش داد
> 
> هدف دیدن برنامه های متنوع و ایده گرفتن هست نه تحمیل یا تخریب
> *این روهم بدونین ، برنامه ی خوب تاوقتی بهش عمل نشه بدرد لای جرز دیوارم نمیخوره ... اون شخصی که برنامه ی بدی هم داره اما بهش عمل میکنه خیلی موفق تر از کسی میشه که برنامه ی عالی ای داره اما بهش متعهد نیست
> *
> 
> ...



سلام میشه بررسی کنید

----------


## Ftm_a

خیلی داغونه؟؟
یکشنبه هاکلاس شیمی دارم
مدرسه نمیرم غیرحضوری میخونم شادو اینا هم ندارم
اون جبرانی ها ماله موقعیه که کرونا گرفته بودم سر کلاس تمرکز نداشتم گفتم دوباره ببینمشون

----------


## مَمَّدِشونَم

> سلام دوستان ... من اصن نمیتونم اینجوری بخونم که تو یه روز مثلا چند تا درس مختلف خونده بشه بخاطر همین برای کنکور ۱۴۰۱ از مهر ماه میخوام اینجوری بخونم :
> ۴ هفته ( فیلم آموزشی ریاضی حرف آخر ) + نوشتن جزوه
> ۳ هفته ( فیلم آموزشی فیزیک حرف آخر ) + نوشتن جزوه
> ۳ هفته ( فیلم آموزشی شیمی حرف آخر ) + نوشتن جزوه
> خب حالا که فیلم هارو دیدم و جزوه نوشتم میرم سراغ درسنامه خوندن واس این درسا
> ۱ هفته ( درسنامه ریاضی مهروماه ) + نوشتن خلاصه کامل از درسنامه و جزوه
> ۱ هفته ( درسنامه فیزیک میکروطلایی ) + نوشتن خلاصه کامل از درسنامه و جزوه
> ۲ هفته ( درسنامه شیمی میکروطلایی ) + نوشتن خلاصه کامل از درسنامه و جزوه
> خب خب خب الان نوبت عمومی ها و زیسته ...
> ...


حاجی چهار هفته پشت سر هم ریاضی !!!
چه خبره برادر من اخه 
دیگه اخراش با شنیدن ریاضی اق میزنی بیخیال انصافا نکن این کار رو 
اینجوری خوب نیست سعی کن همه درس هارو ( عمومی ها فعلا به نسبت خیلی کمتر مثلا چهار به یک ) با هم پیش ببری و هر روز تو برنامت هر چهار تا اختصاصی رو بزاری 
خلاصه این که اینجوری خوندن چندین و چند تا عیب داره 
یک این که توی طول بازه ای که داری یه درس رو میخونی ازش زده میشی 
دو این که با اینجوری خوندن دیگه دوره کردنی در کار نخواهد بود 
سوم این که کلا باید بیخیال آزمون بشی 
چهارم این که نمیتونی با یه برنامه ثابت پیش بری 





باید سعی کنی برات سخت نباشه اینجوری درس خوندن سر انجامی نداره 



راستی یه سوال چرا نمیتونی هر روز چند تا درس رو بخونی ؟ 
میشه علتش رو دقیق بگی ؟

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> سلام میشه بررسی کنید



سلام
اول این رو بگم که این تاپیک عمومیه و بقیه کاربرا بخصوص رتبه برترا میتونن بیان و نقد و پیشنهاد خودشتون رو ارائه بدن و فقط به اینصورت نیست که من تنها پاسخگوی تاپیک هستم (این نکته رو بصورت کلی گفتم ومخاطب خاصی نداشت)

خب نظر شخصیم نسبت به برنامه تون
برای بعضی دورس مثل شیمی داخل برنامه تعداد تست رو بصورت یه تابع صعودی طی روزای هفته هدفگذاری کردی
منطق اصلیت این بوده که هر روز چندتا تست شیمی بیشتر بزنی 
نظر من اینکه این مدل هدفگذاری میتونه آسیب زننده باشه چرا که از یه طرف ممکنه یه روز به هردلیلی نتونی اون مقدار تست رو بزنی و ناامیدی و حس بد و این داستانا سراغ آدم بیاد و از یه طرف دیگه ممکنه یه روز بخاطر اینکه فقط به اون تعداد تست امروز برسی ورداری مثلا تستای آسون و تستای حفظی محور رو بعنوان حجم بیشتر جدا کنی و باهاشون خودتو فریب بدی برای رسیدن به تعداد تست بالای امروزت (البته این دسته از تست هاهم لازمه که زده بشن، منظورم این نیست که به هیچ عنوان تسته آسون و حفظی محور نزنی ولی منطق و جا و زمان مناسب خودش رو داره)

میتونی براساس پیش روی ای که داری مثلا بگی فلان روز وزنه ی تستای مفهومی رو بیشتر میکنم درکنارش تستای تکراری گذشته رو برای مرور هم کار مکینم ، روز بعدش وزنه ی تستای مسئله محور سنگین تر لابه لاش تستای حفظی هم کار میکنم ، یه روز دیگه بصورت رندوم میزنم یا یه آزمونک حاوی تیپ تستای مختلف از خودم میگیرم
خلاصه سعی کن تعداد تست رو به تدریج بالا ببری ولی بنظرم تحمیل کردنه یه تعداد تست خاص برای یک درس خاص طی هفته حرکت جالبی نیست .... من خودم عادت داشتم تعداد تست روزانه ام برای هردرس و مجموع کل تعداد تست هفتگیم رو یادداشت میکردم هدفگذاریم بالا بردن مجموع هفتگی بود

یه مورد دیگه هم اینکه
مثلا نوشتی قراره 2ساعت و نیم زیست بخونی و باید مرور داشته باشی یسری جاها رو به علاوه اینکه یسری چیزا رو تکمیل کنی همچنین از یسری بخش ها تست کار کنی....بنظرم همش رو توی دوساعت ونیم یهو پخش وپلا نکن ، اون 2ساعت ونیم رو تقسیم کن ، مثلا 1ونیمش رو بده به انجام مرور و تکمیل کردن هات بعدش درحد یه ربع استراحت کن ، حالا یک ساعت برو سراغ تست زنی ای که قراره انجام بدی
درکل بهتره یه نفس و پخش و پلا 2ساعت ونیمت رو پر نکنی....

بصورت جزئی تر نظری نمیتونم بدم چون شناخت کافی از وضعیتت ندارم
امیدوارم نظرم کمک کننده بوده باشه موفق باشی

----------


## fatmeavaish

> *مثل همیشه
> تاپیکای داستان دار شلوغ پلوغ ، ولی تاپیک درسی پشه بال نمیزنه  
> منو بگو میخواستم برنامه دوران عید و جمع بندیم روهم قرار بدم ولی بی خیالش * 
> *زرشک*


لطفااا بذارینش من الان دست به قلم شدم دارم برنامه ریزیمو انجام میدم تایپک هم پرررفکت به موقع بود

----------


## fatmeavaish

> *
> 
> ببین تست زماندار زدن واسه خودش داستانیه 
> به سطح درسیت خیلی بستگی داره بنظرم
> همه این حرفایی که میزنم واسه قبل عیده 
> 
> اگر ضعیف باشی هر 2 هفته یک ازمون شبیه ساز رو به صورت زماندار بزنی کفایت میکنه چون بچه هایی که ضعیف اند مشکل اصلیشون درک و فهم مطالبه نه سرعت عمل
> ازمون شبیه ساز مثلا میتونه همون ازمون غیرحضوری کانون باشه
> 
> ...


میشه بگین برا هر درس مثلا چندتا سوال رو تو چه زمانی بزنیم 
مثلا من برا زیست 50 سوال رو مثل زمان کنکور گذاشتم 30 دقیقه البته تو خود آزمونا زمان نقصانی که دارم معمولا 15 دقیقشو میدم به زیست ولی تو خونه به خودم فشار میارم که تو 30 دقیقه بزنم ولی خب بازم راضی نیستم درصدم میاد پایین میشه خودتون بگید برا درسا مختلف تو خونه چندتا سوال رو تو چند دقیقه بزنم البته به قول خودتون به جز علامتدارای سخت که مشخص کردم

----------


## مَمَّدِشونَم

سلا به همه دوستان عزیز و گرامی یه چند تا سوال ریز در مورد برنامه ریزی داشتم خوشحال میشم با راهنماییتون منو از گمراهی در بیارید 

1-اول این که برای واحد های مطالعاتیمون ساعت تعیین کنیم یا نه؟
2-دوم این که حداکثر زمانی نه بزاریم واسه یه واحد مطالعه چقدر باشه ؟
3-سوم این که اگر روزی چند تا درس عمومی رو تو اول سال هر روز تو برنامه بزاریم ؟ دوتا کافیه ؟

مواظب خوبی هاتون باشید 

مخلص همتون ، ممدشون :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amirho3einrezaee

> سلا به همه دوستان عزیز و گرامی یه چند تا سوال ریز در مورد برنامه ریزی داشتم خوشحال میشم با راهنماییتون منو از گمراهی در بیارید 
> 
> 1-اول این که برای واحد های مطالعاتیمون ساعت تعیین کنیم یا نه؟
> 2-دوم این که حداکثر زمانی نه بزاریم واسه یه واحد مطالعه چقدر باشه ؟
> 3-سوم این که اگر روزی چند تا درس عمومی رو تو اول سال هر روز تو برنامه بزاریم ؟ دوتا کافیه ؟
> 
> مواظب خوبی هاتون باشید 
> 
> مخلص همتون ، ممدشون


سوال 1
اگه منظورت از اینه که مثلا ی تایم زیست امروزو ساعت 8تا9.5بخونی یا 10تا11.5جوابش نه هست
چون اینطوری برنامت منعطف تره
اگه منظورت اینه که مثلا گفتار اول گوارش رو براش زمان تعین کنی که تو چند تایم تمومش کنی جوابش بله هست
بهش میگن برنامه ریزی حجمی زمانی یعنی برای هر حجمی زمانی معین تعیین بشه تا مجبور شی تو همون تایم تمومش کنی و کشش ندی(البته که این نسبت حجم وتایم باید با توجه به سطح خودت تعین بشه)
این همون اصل پارکینسون هست که میگه به هر کاری هرچقدر زمان بدی همونقدر طول میکشه

----------


## amirho3einrezaee

> سلا به همه دوستان عزیز و گرامی یه چند تا سوال ریز در مورد برنامه ریزی داشتم خوشحال میشم با راهنماییتون منو از گمراهی در بیارید 
> 
> 1-اول این که برای واحد های مطالعاتیمون ساعت تعیین کنیم یا نه؟
> 2-دوم این که حداکثر زمانی نه بزاریم واسه یه واحد مطالعه چقدر باشه ؟
> 3-سوم این که اگر روزی چند تا درس عمومی رو تو اول سال هر روز تو برنامه بزاریم ؟ دوتا کافیه ؟
> 
> مواظب خوبی هاتون باشید 
> 
> مخلص همتون ، ممدشون


سوال 2
هر تایم از 30 دقیقه هست الی 180 دقیقه
معمولا 90دقیقه در نظر گرفته میشه
برای عمومی ها 45دقیقه ای
حواست باشه استراحت های بین تایم ها باعث افزایش کیفیت مطالعه و جلوگیری از دور باطل میشه
من خودم رکورد تست زنی مو روزی زدم که تایم ها رو کوچیک کردم
چون طی هر تایم که غرق درس میشی به چیزای دیگ هم فک میکنی و هر چی سمت آخر اون تایم میریم به خاطر خستگی ذهنی این فکرا بیشتر میشه
خب استراحت های بین تایما کمک میکنه رفرش بشی
این جواب خلاصه سوالت بود یه جواب طولانی هم داره ک نمیگنجه اینجا

----------


## amirho3einrezaee

> سلا به همه دوستان عزیز و گرامی یه چند تا سوال ریز در مورد برنامه ریزی داشتم خوشحال میشم با راهنماییتون منو از گمراهی در بیارید 
> 
> 1-اول این که برای واحد های مطالعاتیمون ساعت تعیین کنیم یا نه؟
> 2-دوم این که حداکثر زمانی نه بزاریم واسه یه واحد مطالعه چقدر باشه ؟
> 3-سوم این که اگر روزی چند تا درس عمومی رو تو اول سال هر روز تو برنامه بزاریم ؟ دوتا کافیه ؟
> 
> مواظب خوبی هاتون باشید 
> 
> مخلص همتون ، ممدشون


سوال 3
ببین تو کنکور کلا دو دسته از مسائل داریم
یکی کارایی که تغیرش نقش مهمی تو رتبه فرد ایفا نیکنه
یکی کارایی که خیلی فرقی نداره با کدوم روشش پیش بری
این جزو دسته دومه و با توجه به جنس برنامت بچینش
معمولا بچه ها 2 الی 3تا میزارن عمومی روزانه رو
که البته من میگم باید شکسته بشه به ده قسمت و این ده قسمت پخش بشه
نه چهار درس اصلی
ده قسمت شامل
لغت آرایه قرابت دستور
ترجمه متن قواعد
دینی
وکب گرامر ريدینگ/کلوز

----------


## مَمَّدِشونَم

> سوال 1
> اگه منظورت از اینه که مثلا ی تایم زیست امروزو ساعت 8تا9.5بخونی یا 10تا11.5جوابش نه هست
> چون اینطوری برنامت منعطف تره
> اگه منظورت اینه که مثلا گفتار اول گوارش رو براش زمان تعین کنی که تو چند تایم تمومش کنی جوابش بله هست
> بهش میگن برنامه ریزی حجمی زمانی یعنی برای هر حجمی زمانی معین تعیین بشه تا مجبور شی تو همون تایم تمومش کنی و کشش ندی(البته که این نسبت حجم وتایم باید با توجه به سطح خودت تعین بشه)
> این همون اصل پارکینسون هست که میگه به هر کاری هرچقدر زمان بدی همونقدر طول میکشه





> سوال 2
> هر تایم از 30 دقیقه هست الی 180 دقیقه
> معمولا 90دقیقه در نظر گرفته میشه
> برای عمومی ها 45دقیقه ای
> حواست باشه استراحت های بین تایم ها باعث افزایش کیفیت مطالعه و جلوگیری از دور باطل میشه
> من خودم رکورد تست زنی مو روزی زدم که تایم ها رو کوچیک کردم
> چون طی هر تایم که غرق درس میشی به چیزای دیگ هم فک میکنی و هر چی سمت آخر اون تایم میریم به خاطر خستگی ذهنی این فکرا بیشتر میشه
> خب استراحت های بین تایما کمک میکنه رفرش بشی
> این جواب خلاصه سوالت بود یه جواب طولانی هم داره ک نمیگنجه اینجا





> سوال 3
> ببین تو کنکور کلا دو دسته از مسائل داریم
> یکی کارایی که تغیرش نقش مهمی تو رتبه فرد ایفا نیکنه
> یکی کارایی که خیلی فرقی نداره با کدوم روشش پیش بری
> این جزو دسته دومه و با توجه به جنس برنامت بچینش
> معمولا بچه ها 2 الی 3تا میزارن عمومی روزانه رو
> که البته من میگم باید شکسته بشه به ده قسمت و این ده قسمت پخش بشه
> نه چهار درس اصلی
> ده قسمت شامل
> ...


من نوکرتم داداش دمت گرم 

به خصوص این ایده آخری که دادی خیلی خوب بود خوشم اومد واقعا 
یه دنیا ممنون

----------


## z_raaa2001

> *
> 
> راجع به شیمی اشتباه فهمیدی 
> اونا تعداد تست نیست که مشخص کرده
> شماره درسنامه کتاب تست هاشه مثلا نوشته بسته 49 و50
> 
> اما راجع به خود برنامه
> بنظرم برای کسی که یه مقدار توی ریاضی و فیزیک ضعف داره بهتره که به جای یک روز در میان 3 ساعت خوندن یه کار دیگه بکنه
> هر روز ریاضی و فیزیک رو بخونه منتهی یک روز ریاضی 1 و فیزیک 2 و یک روز ریاضی 2 و فیزیک 1
> ...



سلام بله دقیقا منظورم بسته های درسنامه بود برا ریاضی فیزیک ایده ی خیلی خوبی دادین ممنون من تازه شروع کردم واسه همین عادت به تنوع بالا ندارم برا همین یک روز درمیون گذاشتم ولی راه ک افتادم حتما این چیزی که گفتین در نظر میگیرم

----------


## z_raaa2001

> سلام
> اول این رو بگم که این تاپیک عمومیه و بقیه کاربرا بخصوص رتبه برترا میتونن بیان و نقد و پیشنهاد خودشتون رو ارائه بدن و فقط به اینصورت نیست که من تنها پاسخگوی تاپیک هستم (این نکته رو بصورت کلی گفتم ومخاطب خاصی نداشت)
> 
> خب نظر شخصیم نسبت به برنامه تون
> برای بعضی دورس مثل شیمی داخل برنامه تعداد تست رو بصورت یه تابع صعودی طی روزای هفته هدفگذاری کردی
> منطق اصلیت این بوده که هر روز چندتا تست شیمی بیشتر بزنی 
> نظر من اینکه این مدل هدفگذاری میتونه آسیب زننده باشه چرا که از یه طرف ممکنه یه روز به هردلیلی نتونی اون مقدار تست رو بزنی و ناامیدی و حس بد و این داستانا سراغ آدم بیاد و از یه طرف دیگه ممکنه یه روز بخاطر اینکه فقط به اون تعداد تست امروز برسی ورداری مثلا تستای آسون و تستای حفظی محور رو بعنوان حجم بیشتر جدا کنی و باهاشون خودتو فریب بدی برای رسیدن به تعداد تست بالای امروزت (البته این دسته از تست هاهم لازمه که زده بشن، منظورم این نیست که به هیچ عنوان تسته آسون و حفظی محور نزنی ولی منطق و جا و زمان مناسب خودش رو داره)
> 
> میتونی براساس پیش روی ای که داری مثلا بگی فلان روز وزنه ی تستای مفهومی رو بیشتر میکنم درکنارش تستای تکراری گذشته رو برای مرور هم کار مکینم ، روز بعدش وزنه ی تستای مسئله محور سنگین تر لابه لاش تستای حفظی هم کار میکنم ، یه روز دیگه بصورت رندوم میزنم یا یه آزمونک حاوی تیپ تستای مختلف از خودم میگیرم
> ...


برا زیست درسته همین کار رو میکنم پارت بندی می کنم این شکل کلی هست برا هر روز همون روز جدا پارت بندی ها رو می‌نویسم و مشخص می کنم چه تایمی پیشروی باشه و چه تایمی مرور  شیمی منظورم بسته های درسنامه هستش تعداد تست نیست

----------


## fatmeavaish

> *
> 
> ببین تست زماندار زدن یک قاعده ی مشخص نداره که من بخوام بگم برای هر درس چندتا تست رو توی چه زمانی بزنی
> چیزی که خیلی مهمه سطح علمی دانش اموزه
> 50 تا سوال زیست توی 30 دقیقه از زمان کنکور هم کمتره کنکور 36 دقیقه است...حالا بماند که خیلی ها وقت زمین رو هم به زیست میدن
> وقتی میگن تست زماندار بزنید الزاما نباید زمان کنکور رو لحاظ کنید 
> ممکنه دانش اموز ضعیف باشه یا تازه شروع کرده باشه که در این صورت زمانی بیشتر از کنکور اختصاص میده و این زمان رو به مرور با افزایش تسلط کمتر میکنه
> ممکن هم هست تست ها تکراری باشه و در این صورت زمان کمتر از کنکور هم اختصاص بدیم بهشون
> 
> ...


ممنونم کامل و جامع بود

----------


## ha.hg

up

----------


## _Aramesh_

سلام وقت بخیر 
خوشحال میشم در بهبود برنامه درسیم بهم کمک کنید 
صبح
ریاضی یک ساعت و نیم 
شیمی یک ساعت و نیم 
باکس عمومی نیم ساعت 
.....
ظهر
فیزیک یک ساعت 
زیست دو ساعت 
باکس عمومی نیم ساعت 
(روز بعد جای فیزیک و ریاضی عوض میشه)

----------


## Zero_Horizon

UP

----------


## Meti81

> UP


سلام 
زیرو بی زحمت یه نگا به برنامه منم بنداز ببین چطوره ؟

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> سلام 
> زیرو بی زحمت یه نگا به برنامه منم بنداز ببین چطوره ؟



سلام

_چرا ادبیات رو فقط بصورت درس به درس داخل برنامه قرار دادی؟ موضوعی کار نمیکنی ؟

_چرا از عمومی ها فقط ادبیات و دینی داخل برنامه هستن ؟ اگه با دینی مشکل خاصی نداری و برات اوکیه ، میتونی دینی رو یک روز درمیونش کنی و یه عمومی دیگه روهم وارد برنامه ات کنی ، ادبیات و عربی رو سعی کن موضوعی محور تر پیش ببری 

_داخل برنامه ات ، مثلا برای شیمی ، کلا هرروز فقط شیمی دهم هست ، شیمی دوازدهم چی پس ؟ 

_برای فیزیک هرروز دوساعت و نیم مشخص کردی ، این دوساعت و نیم فیزیک رو یک نفس پشت سرهم میخونی ؟ بازدهی مناسبی داره برات هرروز 150 دقیقه فیزیک یک نفس خوندن ؟

----------


## Meti81

> سلام
> 
> _چرا ادبیات رو فقط بصورت درس به درس داخل برنامه قرار دادی؟ موضوعی کار نمیکنی ؟
> 
> _چرا از عمومی ها فقط ادبیات و دینی داخل برنامه هستن ؟ اگه با دینی مشکل خاصی نداری و برات اوکیه ، میتونی دینی رو یک روز درمیونش کنی و یه عمومی دیگه روهم وارد برنامه ات کنی ، ادبیات و عربی رو سعی کن موضوعی محور تر پیش ببری 
> 
> _داخل برنامه ات ، مثلا برای شیمی ، کلا هرروز فقط شیمی دهم هست ، شیمی دوازدهم چی پس ؟ 
> 
> _برای فیزیک هرروز دوساعت و نیم مشخص کردی ، این دوساعت و نیم فیزیک رو یک نفس پشت سرهم میخونی ؟ بازدهی مناسبی داره برات هرروز 150 دقیقه فیزیک یک نفس خوندن ؟


موضوعی اصلا نمیتونم بخونم 
عربی جزو نقاط قوت کن محسوب میشه و پنجشنبه قبل آزمون فقط جزوه قواعد خودم رو یه مرور میکنم
ادبیات واقعا موضوعی خوندن برام سخته ینی نمیدونم چجوری بخونم 
تو دینی مغزم مثه ماهی میمونه یه روز بخونم روز بعد نخونم انگار هیچی نخوندم 
از اونجایی که شیمی دوازدهم رو تو آزمون قبلی فصل ۱ رو تموم کردم و تو دهم ضعف بیشتری دارم ، بیشتر تایم رو اختصاص میدم به دهم و از دوشنبه هفته ای که منتهی میشه به آزمون ۲۱ آبان ، تست جامع از فصل ۱ شیمی دوازدهم به صورت زمان دار میزنم ( کلا دروس دوازدهم رو خیلی بهتر از دهم یازدهم بلدم )
فیزیک من تو این مدت زمان ۱۵۰ دقیقه ای تقریبا ۴۰‌ تا تست کار میکنم که در اکثر اوقات به ۱۵۰ دقیقه کشیده نمیشه و تقریبا میشه گفت ۱۲۰ دقیقه براش کافیه ( بستگی به سطح تسلط من به اون مبحث داره مثلا حرکت شناسی مبحث سرعت ثابت رو خوب خوندم ممکنه تو یک ساعت و نیم هم شده همین مقدار تست و زدم و پروندشو بستم ولی یه مبحثی مثه فشار که صفر مطلق بودم توش همین دو ساعت و نیم براش کافیه الان مبحث شتاب ثابت که دارم میخونم یکم مشکل دارم ؛ هر روز که مشکلاتم تو این مبحث کمتر میشه سرعت تست زنی افزایش و زمان مطالعه هم کمتر میشه )

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> موضوعی اصلا نمیتونم بخونم
> عربی جزو نقاط قوت کن محسوب میشه و پنجشنبه قبل آزمون فقط جزوه قواعد خودم رو یه مرور میکنم
> ادبیات واقعا موضوعی خوندن برام سخته ینی نمیدونم چجوری بخونم
> تو دینی مغزم مثه ماهی میمونه یه روز بخونم روز بعد نخونم انگار هیچی نخوندم
> از اونجایی که شیمی دوازدهم رو تو آزمون قبلی فصل ۱ رو تموم کردم و تو دهم ضعف بیشتری دارم ، بیشتر تایم رو اختصاص میدم به دهم و از دوشنبه هفته ای که منتهی میشه به آزمون ۲۱ آبان ، تست جامع از فصل ۱ شیمی دوازدهم به صورت زمان دار میزنم ( کلا دروس دوازدهم رو خیلی بهتر از دهم یازدهم بلدم )
> فیزیک من تو این مدت زمان ۱۵۰ دقیقه ای تقریبا ۴۰‌ تا تست کار میکنم که در اکثر اوقات به ۱۵۰ دقیقه کشیده نمیشه و تقریبا میشه گفت ۱۲۰ دقیقه براش کافیه ( بستگی به سطح تسلط من به اون مبحث داره مثلا حرکت شناسی مبحث سرعت ثابت رو خوب خوندم ممکنه تو یک ساعت و نیم هم شده همین مقدار تست و زدم و پروندشو بستم ولی یه مبحثی مثه فشار که صفر مطلق بودم توش همین دو ساعت و نیم براش کافیه الان مبحث شتاب ثابت که دارم میخونم یکم مشکل دارم ؛ هر روز که مشکلاتم تو این مبحث کمتر میشه سرعت تست زنی افزایش و زمان مطالعه هم کمتر میشه )


آخه درس به درس خوندن که نافورم تر و سخت تره ، نمیدونم ولی اگه ادبیاتت پیشرفتی نکرد نباید به درس به درس خوندن ادامه بدی
موضوعی خوندن چیز خاصی نداره
مثلا میای قرابت معنایی رو بصورت مستقل براش تایم میذاری تست هاش رو مستمر کار میکنی و فهم ادبی و خوانش شعرهارو تمرین میکنی
 برای آرایه هم یکی از بچه ها پرسیده بود اینجا کاری که خودم کردم رو گفتم = *http://forum.konkur.in/thread77000-3.html#post1755031*
لغت املاهم که جداگونه طبق بودجه بندی آزمون جلو میبری (آرایه و قرابت هم میتونی از درس هایی که قراره توی آزمون بیاد نگاه به قلمروها بندازی و متمرکز تر مباحث رو انتخاب کنی)

البته اصرار قطعی روی موضوعی خوندن ندارم ، اما درکل بعدا که به آزمونای جامع تر برسی عملا نمیتونی درس به درس جمعش کنی

اینکه میگی عربی نقطه قوتت هست
کارنامه آزمون قبلی رو نگاه کردم عربیت خوبه اما نه درحد نقطه قوت ، بنظرم بیشتر براش زمان بذار حالا نمیخواد هرروز باشه اما نه دیگه ورداری فقط روز قبل آزمون بخونی ، هیچ درسی رو برای آزمون شب امتحانی نخون حتی اگه نقطه قوتت هست سعی کن درست حسابی مرور و تست زنی کنی تا تثبیت بمونه اینجوری بگذره برسی به ماه های آخر یهو میبینی نقطه قوتت هات افت زیادی کردن

----------


## Meti81

> آخه درس به درس خوندن که نافورم تر و سخت تره ، نمیدونم ولی اگه ادبیاتت پیشرفتی نکرد نباید به درس به درس خوندن ادامه بدی
> موضوعی خوندن چیز خاصی نداره
> مثلا میای قرابت معنایی رو بصورت مستقل براش تایم میذاری تست هاش رو مستمر کار میکنی و فهم ادبی و خوانش شعرهارو تمرین میکنی
>  برای آرایه هم یکی از بچه ها پرسیده بود اینجا کاری که خودم کردم رو گفتم = *http://forum.konkur.in/thread77000-3.html#post1755031*
> لغت املاهم که جداگونه طبق بودجه بندی آزمون جلو میبری (آرایه و قرابت هم میتونی از درس هایی که قراره توی آزمون بیاد نگاه به قلمروها بندازی و متمرکز تر مباحث رو انتخاب کنی)
> 
> البته اصرار قطعی روی موضوعی خوندن ندارم ، اما درکل بعدا که به آزمونای جامع تر برسی عملا نمیتونی درس به درس جمعش کنی
> 
> اینکه میگی عربی نقطه قوتت هست
> کارنامه آزمون قبلی رو نگاه کردم عربیت خوبه اما نه درحد نقطه قوت ، بنظرم بیشتر براش زمان بذار حالا نمیخواد هرروز باشه اما نه دیگه ورداری فقط روز قبل آزمون بخونی ، هیچ درسی رو برای آزمون شب امتحانی نخون حتی اگه نقطه قوتت هست سعی کن درست حسابی مرور و تست زنی کنی تا تثبیت بمونه اینجوری بگذره برسی به ماه های آخر یهو میبینی نقطه قوتت هات افت زیادی کردن


خیلی خیلی ممنون بابت تمام راهنمایی های که میکنید  :Y (591): 

چشم عربی رو تو هفته دوم میزارم ولی یه درمیون
ادبیات رو هم تا همین آزمون درس به درس کار میکنم اگه نتیجه ای حاصل نشد تغییرش میدم به موضوعی
اتفاقا منم همین روشی که شما برا آرایه ها داشتید رو دارم واسه دستور زبان اجرا میکنم

----------


## tamanaviki

چون خیلی مفید بود پ






up

----------


## loading

این تاپیک خاصیت اینو داره که تا ابد up بمونه

----------


## Mohammad.javad

> *خودم اگه بخوام یه برنامه از اونچیزی که برای کنکور99 داشتم قرار بدم
> میانگین برنامه هام همچین چیزی بود ( میگم میانگین چون توی بازه های زمانی مختلف از سال یسری تغییرات کم وزیاد توی برنامه ایجاد میکردم)
> *
> 
> 
> فایل پیوست 96430


چه جالب و سیستمیکال  :Yahoo (39): 
با اجازتون منم یه برنامه شبیه این واسه خودم بریزم ، فقط یه سوال اگر برفرض الان کنکوری بودین به حای عمومی ها تو برنامه چیکار میکردین؟

----------

